# Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?



## Tosch75 (24. Mai 2005)

Ich habe von einem Bekannten gehört, dass Tauwürmer bzw " Regenwürmer" an die Oberfläche kommen sollen, wenn man mit einen Schweißdraht in die Erde steckt und dran rüttelt ! Man soll sie angeblich nur noch aufsammeln müssen .. das kommt mir sehr suspekt vor . Hat einer das schon gemacht, bzw etwas davon gehört?


----------



## Nimra (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Hello Tosch,
Also was Tauwurm betrifft ist es meiner Meinung nach immer noch das beste: Bei Nacht gemähte Wiesen, Fußballfelder oder ähnliches abzusuchen. Kopflampe ,tiefste Gangart und leise Bewegen. Du wirst die Würmer im schein der Lampe sofort entdecken. Ein geziehlter Griff. (den die Jungs sind sauschnell im Loch) , nicht zu leicht( dann hast du verloren. , nicht zu fest ( sonst hast du 2 hehehe,.Ist ein absoluter Spaß.Am besten noch ne Frau mitnehmen. 

Viel Spaß
nimra


----------



## HD4ever (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

kann mir vorstellen das man durch das Rütteln Regentropfen vortäuscht und die Biester nach oben kommen .....
letzendlich gibt es da schon ein paar ander Möglichkeiten .....
--- Seifenwasser auf den Rasen gießen
--- mit 2 Stangen und Strom "rauskitzeln"   usw 
aber ich bevorzuge auch die ganz normale Jagd aufm Rasen mit Taschenlampe .... 
geht eigendlich gut genug um ausreichend zu erwischen !


----------



## C.K. (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

*Ich schreibe es gerne noch einmal:
Wenn hier jemand eine Anleitung für den Wurmfang mit Strom einstellt, werde ich oder meine Modkollegen das sofort editieren zum Schutz der Jugend.*


Klare Ansage, ich bitte um Beachtung!


----------



## esox (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Jawoll seh ich auch so entweder die kollegen krauchen bei nacht über die wiesen mit der talampe oder sie bezahlen im laden dafür , wenn man überlegt auf was für gedanken leute kommen um an würmer zukommen ,seifenwasser ,strom usw. nee nee 
spaten und umgraben, im mist wühlen oder bei nacht sammeln so macht man das.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Mal abgesehen vom Strom aber Seifenwasser auf den Rasen ist ja auch nicht ganz so dolle. Das beste ist und bleibt die gute alte Taschenlampe bei Nacht.


----------



## petipet (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Mal abgesehen vom Strom aber Seifenwasser auf den Rasen ist ja auch nicht ganz so dolle. Das beste ist und bleibt die gute alte Taschenlampe bei Nacht.


 
So is dat.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Kescherdriller (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Moin!!

So seh ich das auch;Strom Und Lauge ist nix für die Natur!!! Und die schätzen und Pflegen wir doch!!Oder?

Gut ist es mit einer Mistforke;in den Rasen stechen und "Wackeln",dan kommen die Ormis!!!

Vom Strom kann ich nur allen abraten;kann lebensgefährlich sein!!

Gruß und TL,

Kescherdriller


----------



## Kescherdriller (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Ich vergessen!!

Die _Taschenlampe ist nachwievor das Beste!! Vorrausgesetzt die
Bandscheiben machen das mit!!!

Kescherdriller


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



> Ich habe von einem Bekannten gehört, dass Tauwürmer bzw " Regenwürmer" an die Oberfläche kommen sollen, wenn man mit einen Schweißdraht in die Erde steckt und dran rüttelt ! Man soll sie angeblich nur noch aufsammeln müssen .. das kommt mir sehr suspekt vor . Hat einer das schon gemacht, bzw etwas davon gehört?



JA das funktioniert - besser gehts aber mit so einer "Gartengabel".. einfach in die Erde stecken und dann rütteln.. ist aber nicht sehr effektiv, zumindest hab ich so nie viele Würmer bekommen.. ab und zu mal einen..sehr mühsam   !!!

In Wasser gelöstes Spülmittel funktioniert auch, man hat nur das Problem, dass die Würmer nicht so lange halten und, dass ich auf so einen Wurm noch NIE einen Fisch gefagen habe --> die stehen wohl nicht so auf Spülmittel :q


----------



## Nauke (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir vorstellen das man durch das Rütteln Regentropfen vortäuscht und die Biester nach oben kommen



Hi,
nix da mit regen.

Die Vibrationen im Boden kommen dem Graben der Maulwürfe nahe.
Und da die Tauwürmer auf deren Speiseplan stehen, und das wissen
sie, flüchten diese an die Oberfläche.

Aber wie Franz schon schrieb iss dies nicht so effektiev.

Was noch ein bissel was bringt, wenn manns nachts verpasst hat, in guten,weichen Humusboden an Mauerfundamenten graben oder unter 
großen Steinen suchen. Iss aber alles mühseliger als mal mit der Funzel
loszulaufen.

Strom und Lauge ----- Finger weg! :r


----------



## Ronald (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Ich finde die Methode mit der Taschenlampe auch am "ergiebigsten", klappt sogar nach Jahren des nicht praktizierens noch ganz gut. Wie bewahrt ihr eure Tauwürmer denn auf, früher im Garten hatte ich sie in einer großen Wanne einquartiert, heute muß ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen, ich wäre für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar.

Alles Tolle
Ronald


----------



## HD4ever (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Die Vibrationen im Boden kommen dem Graben der Maulwürfe nahe.
> Und da die Tauwürmer auf deren Speiseplan stehen, und das wissen
> sie, flüchten diese an die Oberfläche.



ach so.....na das kann natürlich auch sein ...  :q
müßte man mal so Wurm fragen !  :q
wie schon geschrieben --- hab mal verschiedene Sachen getestet...aber das einfachste ist einfach das Sammeln wenn der Rasen feucht genug ist !!!!
auch wenn genug entwischen bekommt man in der Regel ausreichend genug zusammen .... 
und die gesammelten halten sich auch besser/länger wenn man nicht alle verbraucht hat als die "mit Hilfsmitteln" überredeten !!!!  #6
ich hatte mir immer nen kleinen Vorrat zusammen gesammelt....


----------



## René F (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Ich benutze auch oft eine Forke, mit der ich im Boden kratze. Funzt prima!


----------



## Ronald (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Wie hebt man seinen Vorrat am besten auf ?


Gruß
Ronald


----------



## weusthoff (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

jetzt noch mal zu den würmern:
ich hab gehört, das man besser rote folie vor die lampe halten soll. stimmt das eigentlich? und wieso sollte man das machen?|kopfkrat


----------



## totentanz (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



			
				weusthoff schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt noch mal zu den würmern:
> ich hab gehört, das man besser rote folie vor die lampe halten soll. stimmt das eigentlich? und wieso sollte man das machen?|kopfkrat



Wem das mit der roten Folie was nützt, bitte schön. Ich habe damit größere Probleme die Crawler zu finden. Ich nehm entweder ne LED-Lampe oder mache etwas schwächere Batterien in die normale Taschenlampe. 
Die Würmer werf ich zu hause einfach in eine Wanne mit feuchtem Moos. 
Hat bisher immer gefunzt, und die Viecher halten sich darin ewig.


----------



## Ronald (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Ich benutze eine ganz normale Taschenlampe, DDR Produktion, vielleicht ist die von der Herstellung her minderwertig(leuchtet nicht so hell (scheinheilig) wie im Westen ), jedenfalls klappt das "Greifen" super, schnell sein ist sicher auch  wichtig. In einer Wanne ist super, aber wie ohne den Platz dafür? Also, Keller zu Warm, Balkon zu Sonnig (scheiß Plattenbau) - was geht noch?


Alles Gute
Ronald


----------



## Joka (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Tja da bleibt dir wohl nur der gute alte Kühlschrank über


----------



## Ronald (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Das soll ich aber nicht, Unhygienisch und nicht Tiergerecht meint meine bessere Hälfte. Aber zum Thema, es muss doch was geben ?


----------



## DasaTeamchef (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Moin!
Köderbeschaffung ist ja oftmals ein Problem.....bis vor ein paar Jahren habe ich Tauwürmer für andere Angler gesucht und verkauft. Hatte hier in Hamburg zwei Stammkunden (Rentner) die von Mai - Oktober monatlich 400Stk. nahmen.

Gesucht habe ich Tauwürmer aber bereits seit meinem 6. Lebensjahr. Als kleiner Junge war es nicht so einfach Mutter zu überreden, das ich nachts nochmal raus muß....da hat mein Vater das oft übernommen.

Eines Tages meldete sich ein Redakteur der FischundFang und fragte, ob ich einen Artikel schreiben könnte "Würmer suchen und halten". Dieser erschien dann in einem Taschenkalender unter dem Titel "Würmer im Rotlichtmilieu"!
Wie der Titel schon verlauten läßt.....habe ich nachts mit Taschenlampe gesucht....meine Taschenlampe habe ich entweder mit roter Folie abgeklebt oder einfach das Glas mit rotem Edding bemalt.....dann bleiben die Würmer fast immer liegen.

Mit der Zeit suchte ich nurnoch dann Würmer.....wenn es wirklich ordentlich geschüttet hatte. Wenn dies noch in einer Sommernacht war....dann brachte ich es oft auf 400Stk in einer Stunde...mein Rekord waren mal 530. Das sind dann schon gut 7Liter Würmer....

Zur Aufbewahrung: Es kommt immer auf die zu lagernde Menge an.....für meine "Großmengen" nahm ich Schraubensortierkästen in denen ich immer 50Stk hielt. Dazu kam zerkleinerte Eierkartons...je kleiner desto besser....und bei sehr langer Lagerung...eine Hand voll Laub....das ich im Mixer zerkleinerte.
Damit die Würmer nicht flüchten...nahm ich die Strumphosen meine Freundin.....
Und diese gefüllten Kästen bewahrte ich in einem alten aber funktionsfähigen Kühlschrank im Keller auf. Den Kühlschrank habe ich so eingestellt, das 4-5Grad waren.

Einmal pro Woche habe ich solch einen Kasten auf einem alten Backblech ausgekippt und nach kranken oder schwachen Würmern geschaut.

Leider sind die beiden Rentner mitlerweile verstorben....hat mir immer Spaß gemacht "mal eben" 400Stk zu sammeln....

Zu den anderen Suchmöglichkeiten......wenn ich jemanden sehe, der Strom verwendet, würde ich ihn sofort anzeigen. Spülmittel....nun....Kindern würde ich erklären, das es der Umwelt schadet.....und die Würmer nicht wirklich etwas "taugen". Die "Rütteltechnik" funktioniert auch.....hat aber sicher nichts mit dem Maulwurf zu tun. Wer die Natur beobachtet.....kann interessante Dinge sehen.....ich beobachtete mal eine Drossel....die einen wahren Steptanz vorführte....und auch sie hatte Erfolg.
Und was man nachts so alles erlebt.....klasse finde ich die Igel....wie laut die beim fressen sind....


Hoffe dem einen oder anderen geholfen zu haben....


Habe fertich


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Ja es stimmt. Aber nur bei normalen Regen und Rotwürmern haut es hin. Nicht bei Tauis. Ich sammele meine Würmer immer Nachts und verwahre sie dann immer in einer großen mit feuchter erde und Küchenabfällen volgestopften Holzkiste. Dann hohle ich sie vor dem Angeln wieder raus


----------



## Küstenfuchs (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Moin!
Zum Thema aufbewahrung:
Ich habe in meinem Schuppen eine grosse Kiste
(ca.1,20x0,40x0,40), die innenwände sind mit Folie ausgeschlagen(zur erhaltung der Feuchtigkeit). Gefüllt ist die Kiste bis knapp über die Hälfte mit Zeitungsschnipseln(Reisswolf).
Die Schnipsel immer leicht feucht halten, aber niemals tränken. Deckel drauf, für Belüftung sorgen(keine Angst, die hauen nicht ab).
Vieleicht ein bischen Laub untermischen, aber aufpassen, daß das ganze nicht anfängt zu schimmeln. 
In der Mitte steckt noch ein Thermometer in den Schnipseln, ich habe im unteren Bereich auch im Sommer nie mehr als 15° (Schuppen ohne Fenster).
Seit fast vier Jahren fühlen meine Würmer sich dort wohl und überstehen auch Sommer und Winter.
Also dann, viel Spass beim basteln

Gruss
Küstenfuchs


----------



## petipet (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Hallo und moin DasaTeamchef,

sehr interessant, dein Posting. Bei Taumwurmsuche bist du ein Crack. Vielleicht ist es lesenswert, wenn ich anfüge - vor zwanzig Jahren hat mir mal ein 10jähriger "Bengel" aus Ostfriesland, Detern, in der Nähe von Leer, eine Unterichtsstunde im Regenwürmer grabbeln mit ner Forke in Sommerhitze gegeben.
Ich kanns nur so wiedergeben. Die Forke muß in einem Winkel von 20- bis 30° in den Wiesenboden gestemmt werden... nicht steiler. Unglaublich, was für Massen an Würmern aus den stocktrockenen Grassoden flitzten.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## DasaTeamchef (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

@petipet 

moin Peter

mir reichte es auf Sylt Wattwürmer zu graben.....Nachts zu suchen ist einfach eine wahre Pracht. In einer Sommernacht....nach heftigem Gewitter....nehme ich die Taschenlampe in den Mund und suche beidhändig....die Würmer sind so naß...das ich im Eimer trockene Eierpappe habe....an den Händen bilden sich nach und nach lehmige Klumpen....
Aber es ist dann wie ein Rausch.....manchmal drei Würmer mit einem Griff....


LG Frank
(der anstatt zu malochen viel lieber die Füße in die Ostsee tauchen würde)


----------



## Feedertyp (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

HallO!

Bisher ein sehr interessanter thread( FAQ würdig?)
Aber erklär mir mal jemand was eine Forkel ist?
Ein Spaten oder ähnliches?



Mfg Stefan


----------



## petipet (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Hallo DasaTeamchef,

jo, macht mir auch heute noch Spass. Klar, man bekommt so brackige Pfoten. Sylt finde ich als Nordseeinsel einfach traumhaft. Habe oft auf Römö Urlaub gemacht, dann aber Tagesausflüge nach Sylt. (Fähre von Havneby nach List)
Superinsel. Sylt.

Gruß...peter#h


----------



## petipet (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



			
				Feedertyp schrieb:
			
		

> HallO!
> 
> Bisher ein sehr interessanter thread( FAQ würdig?)
> Aber erklär mir mal jemand was eine Forkel ist?
> ...


 
Hallo Stefan,

eine Forke ist eine Grabegabel. Die hat nicht ein Blatt wie ein Spaten, sondern Zinken. 

Gruß...peter#h


----------



## Angler100 (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Ich weiss garnicht was ihr mit euern Tauwürmern habt! Geht doch einfach in einen Angelladen und kauft die euch doch, das ist doch viel bequemer als irgendwo nachts auf einer Wiese welche zu suchen #6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Dank meiner ständigenWürmersuche habe ich dieses jahr bestimmt schon 10-15€ gespart


----------



## petipet (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



			
				Angler100 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss garnicht was ihr mit euern Tauwürmern habt! Geht doch einfach in einen Angelladen und kauft die euch doch, das ist doch viel bequemer als irgendwo nachts auf einer Wiese welche zu suchen #6


 
Klar, kann man machen. Selbstsuchen macht aber auch Spass. 

Gruß...peter#h


----------



## Mike Rofone (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Hallo Leute,
habe heute mal das mit dem "Maulwurf" versucht. Es hat sich als effektive Möglichkeit Würmer zu besorgen erwiesen danke für den tipp (ca. 150 Würmer in 45min)|supergri


----------



## Path (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Angler100 schrieb:


> Ich weiss garnicht was ihr mit euern Tauwürmern habt! Geht doch einfach in einen Angelladen und kauft die euch doch, das ist doch viel bequemer als irgendwo nachts auf einer Wiese welche zu suchen #6


 
also für mich als Schüler und Angler der wenn immer es geht angeln geht gibt es viele Gründe die für eine nächtliche Würmerverhaftungsaktion. 
1. ist es kostenlos was sich bei etwa 80 bis 100 würmer pro   
   tag lohn 
 2. bist du net auf die ladenöffnungszeiten und deren   
     qualität  angewiesen 
3 macht es echt spaß mal zu sehen wer denn der 
  schnellere   ist 
mit dem rotfilter meist ich:vik:


----------



## Johnny1 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Der thread hier ist zwar uralt,
aber hätte noch ein frage, die zu dem thema passen würde:
Kann man momentan ende des winters tauwürmer fangen.
Die nächtliche suche funktioniert zu der zeit leider nicht, habe sie letztens ausgetestet.
Die Maulwurftechnik, ist das also nur mit einer mistgabel, die man hin und herrüttelt?

Mfg Jonas


----------



## Theradon (14. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Also ich suche mir immer die Würmer wenn die Bauen am Flügen sind was bald wieder der Fall ist  Dann findet man Würmer genug ohne sich anzustrengen  

Nur sollte man aufpassen das man nur ganze Würmer einsammelt den viele sind einmal durchgeschnitten durch den Flug


----------



## wusel345 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Leute, der Frühling kommt und die Felder werden wieder umgepflügt. 
*Mein Tipp:* Nett beim Bauern fragen, hinterm pflügenden Traktor herlatschen und aufsammeln. Was die Piepmätze können kann ich auch :q. Das ist der Vorteil vom Landleben.


----------



## wusel345 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Theradon schrieb:


> Also ich suche mir immer die Würmer wenn die Bauen am Flügen sind was bald wieder der Fall ist  Dann findet man Würmer genug ohne sich anzustrengen
> 
> Nur sollte man aufpassen das man nur ganze Würmer einsammelt den viele sind einmal durchgeschnitten durch den Flug


 

Hi Theradon, zwei "Doofe", ein Tipp :q.


----------



## Theradon (17. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Hi Theradon, zwei "Doofe", ein Tipp :q.


 
  Joa ich habe mir damals auch Gedanken gemacht wie ich ich an Würmer komme, dabei habe ich direkt vor meiner Haustür Felder ohne 20 meter laufen zu müssen. 

Und in Speißfässern oder Regentonnen halten die sich über eine lange Zeit recht gut und wenn man dann noch abunzu Nahrung hinzufügt hat man auch dann Würmer wenn man sonst draußen keine findet


----------



## chivas (20. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Der thread hier ist zwar uralt,
> aber hätte noch ein frage, die zu dem thema passen würde:
> Kann man momentan ende des winters tauwürmer fangen.
> Die nächtliche suche funktioniert zu der zeit leider nicht, habe sie letztens ausgetestet.
> ...



heute lag bei mir die ganze wiese voll 

direkt unter den straßenlampen in ner knappen stunde knapp 100 stück eingesammelt - da fehlt noch ein wenig tempo -.-


----------



## -HakkePat- (22. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

So! ^^

1. Könnte nun bitte nochmal wer die Maulwurfstechnik erklären? Der eine redet von einer Mistgabel und der andere von einer Schweisselektrode???

2. Kann man denn jetzt bei aktuell 0°-15° Tauwürmer finden?

3. Habe leider nur einen Keller oder nen Kühlschrank zur Auswahl wegen aufbewahrung! Unser Keller ist eher einer von der trockenen Sorte! Beispiele was rein müsste in den Behälter wurden ja genung gegeben! Aber worin kann man sie im Keller am besten lagern und bekommt sie auch fix raus, wenn mich grad mal das Angelfieber packt? ^^

Vielen Dank im vorraus für eure Hilfe!

LG

-HakkePat-


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



-HakkePat- schrieb:


> So! ^^
> 
> 1. Könnte nun bitte nochmal wer die Maulwurfstechnik erklären? Der eine redet von einer Mistgabel und der andere von einer Schweisselektrode???
> 
> ...


 
zu 2:

gestern Nacht habe ich in einer halben Stunde so etwa 150 Stück gesammelt. Heute dasselbe und dann reicht es wieder ne Zeit..
Insofern es bei dir geregnet hat und die Böden nass sind...#6
Aber nicht jede Wiese ist eine Wurmwiese. Da musst du einfach ein paar antesten, vorzugsweise solche, die nicht im Dünger erstickt werden.


zu 3:

Keller ist doch super! Irgendein Behältnis mir recht großer Fläche, allzu hoch muss es gar nicht sein. Da machst du Moos rein, kippst die Würmer rein und verschließt es mit Deckel, Folie u.a. Luftlöcher brauchts nicht. Wichtig ist nur, dass das Moos einigermaßen feucht ist und du es alle 4 Wochen komplett wechselst. Auf diese Art halten die Würmer sehr lange.


----------



## -HakkePat- (22. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> zu 2:
> 
> gestern Nacht habe ich in einer halben Stunde so etwa 150 Stück  gesammelt. Heute dasselbe und dann reicht es wieder ne Zeit..
> Insofern es bei dir geregnet hat und die Böden nass sind...#6
> Aber nicht jede Wiese ist eine Wurmwiese. Da musst du einfach ein paar  antesten, vorzugsweise solche, die nicht im Dünger erstickt werden.




Hmm, da wär ich doch am liebsten gestern Nacht nochmal losgezogen, denn heute wirds ne so schön klappen! -.-

Nagut danke für die Info, die kommt direkt in meine "Tauwurmsammlung" mit rein, denn das ist die beste Methode, die ich seit her gefunden habe!

Vielen Dank

-HakkePat-


----------



## Knigge007 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Moin,

mein Kumpel von mir meint die besten Würmer würden sich in Misthäufen verstecken.....wir haben hier im Ort 2-3 Misthäufen die nicht zu betoniert sind....

Er meint er will keine Würmer von Wiesen usw,... die seien nicht stark gehen schnell kaputt usw,... nun gut wenns wirklich was bringt schaufeln wir halt ab und an mal Mist.........hehe


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> mein Kumpel von mir meint die besten Würmer würden sich in Misthäufen verstecken.....wir haben hier im Ort 2-3 Misthäufen die nicht zu betoniert sind....
> 
> Er meint er will keine Würmer von Wiesen usw,... die seien nicht stark gehen schnell kaputt usw,... nun gut wenns wirklich was bringt schaufeln wir halt ab und an mal Mist.........hehe


 

Dein Kumpel hat leider nur wenig Plan, oder?
Mit dem "die seien nicht stark" meint er wahrscheinlich gewöhnliche Regenwürmer, die recht blass-bläulich und unbeweglich daher kommen. Wir aber reden hier von Tauwürmern. Na ja, die bekommt man auch beim Gartenharken nur selten zu sehen.

Zum anderen die Idee mit den Misthaufen. Ich glaube kaum, dass sich da auch nur ein einziger Wurm rumtreibt. Der klassische Rotwurm, lokal auch Mistwurm genannt, kommt vor allem in Komposthaufen vor, insofern da nicht nur Rasenschnitt reingeworfen wird. Also schaufel lieber mal einen solchen um.


----------



## don rhabano (22. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Ich geh heute auch wieder los.
1000Stück sollten für diese Saison reichen-ich hälter die aber in Erde ausm Garten.
3Abende und ich hab die Menge.
Wieviele Würmer haltet ihr denn pro 10l Erde? Würde mich mal interesieren.

LG


----------



## Heilbutt (22. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Ich geh heute auch wieder los.
> 1000Stück sollten für diese Saison reichen-ich hälter die aber in Erde ausm Garten.
> 3Abende und ich hab die Menge.
> Wieviele Würmer haltet ihr denn pro 10l Erde? Würde mich mal interesieren.
> ...


 

1000 Würmer an drei Abenden!?!? Meinen Respekt!!:m
Arbeitest du als Platzwart bei ´nem Fußballverein, oder wo hast du solch ergiebigen Wiesen???#c

Gruß

Holger


----------



## don rhabano (23. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Nö...pro mittelgroße Wiese bekommt man locker 300-500 in 2h.

Die Frage mit der Wurmmenge/Erde bleibt 

Haut rein

LG


----------



## Magdeburger (23. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQf7qJeVG0A


----------



## wusel345 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Wenn Tauwürmer oder Würmer allgemein auf Vibrationen im Erdboden reagieren und an die Oberfläche kommen, müsste doch auch die folgende Methode Erfolg bringen:

Eine Bassbox mit ca. 500 oder 1000 Watt so auf den Boden legen, dass der Lautsprecher seine lieblichen Klänge in die Erde brüllt. Dann Anschluss der Box an ein Topteil von ebenfalls 500 - 1000 Watt. Natürlich ein Bassverstärker, vielleicht Hartke oder Warwick. Dann einen Bassisten, der sein Handwerk versteht, fragen, ob er vielleicht mal ein oder zwei längere Solis, ich dachte so an 30 minütige Stücke, spielen könnte. Das ganze natürlich zu späterer Nachtstunde, da dann die Würmer am aktivsten sind. Bei den Vibrationen, die dann auf die Erde treffen, müssten die Würmer eigentlich hochgeschossen kommen, als wäre der Maulwurf in Teufelsgestalt hinter ihnen her. Die wären dann sicherlich auch so geschockt, dass sie noch nicht mal mehr an Flucht denken würden und man müsste sie gemütlich aufsammeln können. 
Ok, es könnte Ärger mit den Nachbarn geben, aber sie sollten für einen Würmer suchenden Angler schon Verständnis aufbringen. An fünf hinter einander folgenden Abenden müsste man den Vorrat für ein ganzes Jahr aufgesammelt haben. Nach einer weiteren Woche dürften sich die Nachbarn auch wieder erholt haben.


----------



## Wallace666 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Gute Idee |supergri
Ich würde allerdings nen Ton im Bereich bis max. 15hz benutzen, dann störts auch nicht die Nachbarn |supergri


----------



## HerrHamster (25. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Nö...pro mittelgroße Wiese bekommt man locker 300-500 in 2h.
> 
> Die Frage mit der Wurmmenge/Erde bleibt
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mal welche gehältert habe, dann in einer Pampe aus alten Tageszeitungen. 
Diese habe ich in Wasser getränkt, dann ausgewrungen in Stücke zerreissen und in eine Holzkiste mit Deckel getan.

Und nicht zuvergessen die Würer dazu zutun. |supergri


----------



## don rhabano (26. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Soo... heute hats endlich geklappt...war nass genug draußen.
Lange konnte ichs aber rückenmäßig nicht aushalten, haut immerwieder rein 

50min auf der Wiese
252 dicke, fette Tauis
1150g
4,56g pro Wurm

Alle 12 sek einen ....gegen Ende wars aber echt uneffiezent...die ersten 30min hatte ich bestimmt 15 Würmer pro Minute.
Vorher war ich noch 10min auf ner andren (schlechteren) Wiese -> 40 Stück

Hab mir diesmal die Mühe gemacht und die Viecher gezählt und gewogen -> In Zukunft nur noch wiegen.

LG

Konrad


----------



## seebarsch (27. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Soo... heute hats endlich geklappt...war nass genug draußen.
> Lange konnte ichs aber rückenmäßig nicht aushalten, haut immerwieder rein
> 
> 50min auf der Wiese
> ...


 Hallo Konrad
Im Frühjahr die ersten Regenschauer bringen die meisten Tauwürmer und dann ist das Suchen am besten.
Zur Hälterrung
Ich habe ein altes Aquarium im Garten Eingegraben befülle es regelmässig mit Eierpappen die ich einweiche und klein zupfe das wars.#
dieses reicht für mich das ganze Jahr.


----------



## Ulz (27. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

hi komme grad vom tauis sammeln 
ging ja wunderbar konnte heut fast immer 2 stück auf einmal ich glaube die würmer haben nun auch schon die frühlingsgefühle bekommen  
lach alle am poppen


----------



## speedfreack (27. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

werde heute nacht auch mal raus gehen und gucken ob ich nicht welche überlisten kann,was man hier so liest scheint viel versprechend zu sein :m


----------



## Bassey (27. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Wenn Tauwürmer oder Würmer allgemein auf Vibrationen im Erdboden reagieren und an die Oberfläche kommen, müsste doch auch die folgende Methode Erfolg bringen:
> 
> Eine Bassbox mit ca. 500 oder 1000 Watt so auf den Boden legen, dass der Lautsprecher seine lieblichen Klänge in die Erde brüllt. Dann Anschluss der Box an ein Topteil von ebenfalls 500 - 1000 Watt. Natürlich ein Bassverstärker, vielleicht Hartke oder Warwick. Dann einen Bassisten, der sein Handwerk versteht, fragen, ob er vielleicht mal ein oder zwei längere Solis, ich dachte so an 30 minütige Stücke, spielen könnte. Das ganze natürlich zu späterer Nachtstunde, da dann die Würmer am aktivsten sind. Bei den Vibrationen, die dann auf die Erde treffen, müssten die Würmer eigentlich hochgeschossen kommen, als wäre der Maulwurf in Teufelsgestalt hinter ihnen her. Die wären dann sicherlich auch so geschockt, dass sie noch nicht mal mehr an Flucht denken würden und man müsste sie gemütlich aufsammeln können.
> Ok, es könnte Ärger mit den Nachbarn geben, aber sie sollten für einen Würmer suchenden Angler schon Verständnis aufbringen. An fünf hinter einander folgenden Abenden müsste man den Vorrat für ein ganzes Jahr aufgesammelt haben. Nach einer weiteren Woche dürften sich die Nachbarn auch wieder erholt haben.



Da ich im Garten nen Stromanschluss habe werde ich das mal ausprobieren.... Leider habe ich nur ein Hughes & Kettner Topteil, ich hoffe auch das ist in deinem Sinne :m:m:m

Bzw. Mal ohne witz, es gibt doch im HiFi Bereich diese "Bassrüttler" für die Möbel... Also um Quasi Bass aus Musik und Filmen auf den Körper übertragen zu lassen... Damit einen stählernen Pflock oder vergleichbar hartes machen und in die Erde rammen! Ich glaube sowas werde ich echt mal testen...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



speedfreack schrieb:


> werde heute nacht auch mal raus gehen und gucken ob ich nicht welche überlisten kann,was man hier so liest scheint viel versprechend zu sein :m


 

Zumindest bei uns soll es heute kaum regnen - die Erde ist zwar noch sehr feucht, aber ich warte wieder bis zum nächsten Gewitter: Ist lohnender!

War gestern noch kurz. Nach einer halben Stunde so etwa 150 Stück. Dann habe ich aufgehört, da mir sonst der Hälterplatz ausgeht. Und 500 Tauwümer, die innerhalb weniger Tage umkippen, das hatte ich vor Jahren mal, und das ist kein Spaß, sondern eine Riesen-stinktige Sauerei.


----------



## Kretzer83 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

wollte mal nachfragen was für Erfahrungen wegen der benutzten Lampe gemacht habt?
Kaltweiße LED sind ja fast nur blaues Licht plus n bisschen gelb.
Glühlampen sind dagegen eher rot und infrarot mit kaum blauem Anteil. Was ist besser? Oder ist's wurscht?

Beste Zeit ist währen bzw. nach nächtlichen Schauern und Gewittern, oder?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> wollte mal nachfragen was für Erfahrungen wegen der benutzten Lampe gemacht habt?
> Kaltweiße LED sind ja fast nur blaues Licht plus n bisschen gelb.
> Glühlampen sind dagegen eher rot und infrarot mit kaum blauem Anteil. Was ist besser? Oder ist's wurscht?
> 
> Beste Zeit ist währen bzw. nach nächtlichen Schauern und Gewittern, oder?


 
Viele sagen, Rotlicht wäre am besten. Ich denke, es ist völlig wurscht. Nur nicht zu grell und punktgenau sollte es ausfallen. 
Zu deiner zweiten Frage: Nun, während Gewittern würde ich dann doch nicht suchen. Wenn es den ganzen Tag geregnet hat und dann zum Abend trocken wird, sind dennoch genügend Würmer draußen.


----------



## Theradon (29. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Also ich habe heute mal Würmer mit der Taschenlampe gesucht. Als erstes war ich auf dem Acker neben an. Dort sind zwar einige Tauwürmer gewesen aber auch wenn ich sie mit meiner roten lampe angeleuchtet habe waren sie auch schon weg. Ich  denke wenn ich eine kleine schüppe mitgehabt hätte hätte ich gut welche bekommen.

Dann bin ich weiter zum Fußballplatz wo ich in 80 min 40  Würmer gefangen habe. Zu 90% war ich hier schneller wie die Würmer. Mitten drin habe ich dann noch Bekanntschaft mit der Polizei gemacht, weil welche jemanden mit der Taschenlampe um diese Zeit gesehen hätten. Die haben mir dann noch Viel Erfolg gewünscht und sind wieder gefahren.

Gut es hatte zwar nur einen kleinen Schauer gegeben heute Abend aber dafür hats ja gestern geregnet. Aber ich denke einfach auch alls Anfänger im Würmer suchen hätte ich mehr bekommen müssen da warte ich lieber bis die Bauern Pflügen^^


----------



## wusel345 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Bassey schrieb:


> Da ich im Garten nen Stromanschluss habe werde ich das mal ausprobieren.... Leider habe ich nur ein Hughes & Kettner Topteil, ich hoffe auch das ist in deinem Sinne :m:m:m
> 
> Bzw. Mal ohne witz, es gibt doch im HiFi Bereich diese "Bassrüttler" für die Möbel... Also um Quasi Bass aus Musik und Filmen auf den Körper übertragen zu lassen... Damit einen stählernen Pflock oder vergleichbar hartes machen und in die Erde rammen! Ich glaube sowas werde ich echt mal testen...


 

Die Idee hat was. Teste es mal und wenn du damit Erfolg hattest lass mal von dir hören. Vielleicht kann man daraus was entwickeln. 
Vielleicht ein Gerät der Marke "DiscoWormDancing" :q


----------



## Kretzer83 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Viele sagen, Rotlicht wäre am besten. Ich denke, es ist völlig wurscht. Nur nicht zu grell und punktgenau sollte es ausfallen.
> Zu deiner zweiten Frage: Nun, während Gewittern würde ich dann doch nicht suchen. Wenn es den ganzen Tag geregnet hat und dann zum Abend trocken wird, sind dennoch genügend Würmer draußen.



Danke!


----------



## Koalano1 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Ich war am We auch mal bei mir im Garten und hab ein paar Würmer "geerntet". Werde in den nächsten Tagen nochmal los ziehen um für die Aalzeit genug auf Vorrat zu haben!
Mal sehen, was der Sportplatz bei mir so her gibt.
Vielleicht bekomm ich ja auch Besuch von den Herren in grün#6


----------



## aller-angler85 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

hallo leute,
mal ne blöde frage!!

war jez auch mal nachts los würmer suchen,hab auch viele sammeln können.nu meine frage:wie schnell wachsen die kleinen würmer eigentlich in der hälterung und wie füttert ihr die biester


----------



## Koalano1 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Ich habe sie wie schon oft beschrieben mit Zeitungsschnippseln und Kaffeesatz gefüttert.Ich habe sie nachher aber wieder auf Diät gesetzt, denn zum Teil waren die fürs Aalangeln etwas zu moppelig!


----------



## RheinBarbe (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Werde  heute nach der Bayernniederlage auch mal auf Tauwurmsuche gehen. Scheint ja einiges zu gehen zur Zeit. Bin immer an einem asphaltierter Weg am Lahnufer auf suche, somit bleibe ich sauber und trocken an den Füssen und kann links und rechts schön Würmer abgreifen. Hab zwar ne Dendrozucht im Keller, doch die sind noch zu klein und die Mamis sind zum größten Teil verangelt worden! 

Gruß
LD


----------



## FangeNichts5 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Bei uns im Dorf gibt es einen richtigen "Hot Spot". Da habe ich schon innerhalb von 30 Minuten über 100 Würmer abgreifen können. Aber hier gibt es viele Stellen, also immer Tauwürmer da|supergri.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Johnny1 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Habe vor 1 woche auch das erste mal Tauwürmer "gejagt",
war zwar ziemlich tollpatschig als Anfänger, dennoch habe ich die würmer am nächsten morgen gezählt, die ich nach 1 stunde hatte.
Waren 200 Stk, also Aalsaison kann losgehen 

Gestern nochmal, obwohl es kaum regnete wieder 100 Stk in 45 mins.
Nur die alte stelle wo beim letzten Mal alles voller fetter würmer war,
da waren jetzt fast nur noch die kleinen Tauwurmis |kopfkrat


----------



## Kretzer83 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

ab wann ists denn zeitlich am besten (Uhrzeit)? Sorry steht bestimmt schon irgendwo /


----------



## RheinBarbe (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> ab wann ists denn zeitlich am besten (Uhrzeit)? Sorry steht bestimmt schon irgendwo /


Wenn es ganz dunkel ist.


----------



## Kretzer83 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Wenn es ganz dunkel ist.



aso, ich dachte erst so um 2 oder so...  

Jo dann versuch ich's heute abend ach mal, nachdem die Lederhosenheinis die Tommis weggeklatscht haben #h


----------



## RheinBarbe (30. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> aso, ich dachte erst so um 2 oder so...
> 
> Jo dann versuch ich's heute abend ach mal, nachdem die Lederhosenheinis die Tommis weggeklatscht haben #h


Eher umgekehrt, aber der Zeitpunkt passt! :m


----------



## FangeNichts5 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Bei welchem Wetter kann man denn auf Erfolg stoßen?
Feuchter Boden ist mir klar, aber welche Außentemperaturen, Wind etc. würde mich mal interissieren?;+
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## bigcalli (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Es sollte geregnet haben oder der Boden sollte wenigstens Feucht(Tau) bedeckt sein. Am besten ist es wenn es Windstill ist |supergri temperatur sollte momentan schon gehen ich war aber noch nicht suchen dieses jahr |kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Die Temperatur sollte schon über 0°C sein und der Wind nicht unbedingt Orkanstärke haben, dann paßt das schon!
Jetzt im Frühjahr fängt die Saison an und geht bis im Herbst die ersten Nachtfröste kommen.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Danke Euch!:m
Werde heute Abend mal suchen, denn es soll heute Abend noch leicht regnen und die Temp. liegen um die 8°C.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## bigcalli (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Suche aber an unterschiedlichen Plätzen ! Bei mir im Garten gibt es nur 2 Plätze von ca 15 m² an denen ich die Tauis finde (der Garten ist aber ca 2500 m² groß). Die anderen Plätze sind irgendwie Wurmleer|kopfkrat


----------



## Koalano1 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



bigcalli schrieb:


> Suche aber an unterschiedlichen Plätzen ! Bei mir im Garten gibt es nur 2 Plätze von ca 15 m² an denen ich die Tauis finde (der Garten ist aber ca 2500 m² groß). Die anderen Plätze sind irgendwie Wurmleer|kopfkrat


 

Das ist bei mir ebenfalls so, es gibt bei mir im Garten auch nur einen Wurm-Hotspot..... Aber wie sagt man doch so schön "Wer suchet, der findet!"


----------



## FangeNichts5 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



bigcalli schrieb:


> Suche aber an unterschiedlichen Plätzen ! Bei mir im Garten gibt es nur 2 Plätze von ca 15 m² an denen ich die Tauis finde (der Garten ist aber ca 2500 m² groß). Die anderen Plätze sind irgendwie Wurmleer|kopfkrat


 
Ich habe schon gute Stellen vom letzten Jahr, finde aber oft genug neue Stellen, vor allem durch die kleinen Sandhäufchen die die Tauwürmer hinterlassen.
Ich habe also viele Plätze, ist aber ein sehr guter Tipp!:m
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## potter (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Also wer weder Kosten noch Mühen scheut sollte nach Aalen (BW) fahren...
Hätte da letzte Woche auf dem Weg zur Kneipe bestimmt 300 einfach einsammeln können. Und das ohne dreckige Schuhe zu bekommen...
Die Jungs sind durch den starken Regen rausgekrochen und haben dann auf dem Teer gelegen!:m
Hatte ich ich bis dato in der Form noch nie gesehen.
Habs mir zwar kurz überlegt, dann hat die Vernunft doch gesiegt... mit Würmern in der Tasche in ner Kneipe sitzen... ich weiß net #c


----------



## FangeNichts5 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



potter schrieb:


> Also wer weder Kosten noch Mühen scheut sollte nach Aalen (BW) fahren...
> Hätte da letzte Woche auf dem Weg zur Kneipe bestimmt 300 einfach einsammeln können. Und das ohne dreckige Schuhe zu bekommen...
> Die Jungs sind durch den starken Regen rausgekrochen und haben dann auf dem Teer gelegen!:m
> Hatte ich ich bis dato in der Form noch nie gesehen.
> Habs mir zwar kurz überlegt, dann hat die Vernunft doch gesiegt... mit Würmern in der Tasche in ner Kneipe sitzen... ich weiß net #c


 
Bei uns kriechen die Würmer auch aus den Ritzen der Steine auf den Parkplätzen, sind dann aber oft schwer zu greifen|kopfkrat...
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Koalano1 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



potter schrieb:


> Also wer weder Kosten noch Mühen scheut sollte nach Aalen (BW) fahren...
> Hätte da letzte Woche auf dem Weg zur Kneipe bestimmt 300 einfach einsammeln können. Und das ohne dreckige Schuhe zu bekommen...
> Die Jungs sind durch den starken Regen rausgekrochen und haben dann auf dem Teer gelegen!:m
> Hatte ich ich bis dato in der Form noch nie gesehen.
> Habs mir zwar kurz überlegt, dann hat die Vernunft doch gesiegt... mit Würmern in der Tasche in ner Kneipe sitzen... ich weiß net #c


 

Hätte die Vernuft gesiegt, dann hättest du dir das Bier in der Kneipe gespart und wärst würmer suchen gegangen#6


----------



## potter (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Hätte die Vernuft gesiegt, dann hättest du dir das Bier in der Kneipe gespart und wärst würmer suchen gegangen#6



Neee, dann hätte der Süchtling gesiegt!
Bin ja froh dass es mal andersherum war


----------



## RheinBarbe (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Ich war gestern abend von 23-23.45 Uhr auf Suche und habe ein 500g löslichen Kaffe Glas voll mit Tauis ergattert. Das ist mehr als genug für den einen Eimer wo die jetzt drin wohnen. |supergri

Werde aber heute nochmal gehen und das Glas füllen, dann reicht es erstmal für eine gewisse Zeit, nicht das mir die Dinger dann reihenweise verrecken, wäre schade drum. Die bekommen aber ein eigenes zu Hause. |supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Lahndöbel, hol dir in nem Baumarkt so nen Kunststoffmülleimer mit nem Deckel drauf. Da dann unten 15cm Gartenerde rein und anschließend im Wald reichlich Moos holen und über die Erde legen.
Deine Würmer dann auf das Moos.
Die, die sich nicht verkriechen kannst du grad aussondern!

Wenn du jetzt den Eimer an einen kühlen Ort stellst, alle zwei bis drei Monate neues Moos holst, ab und an bissele Kaffeesatz und ne Handvoll frische Haselnussblätter reinwirfst, dann hast du einen praktisch nie endenen Tauwurmvorrat!


----------



## bounceya (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Ich halte die Wumrschachtel leicht schräg und schüttel dann ein wenig.

Hat bis jetzt immer ganz gut funktioniert!
Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Lahndöbel, hol dir in nem Baumarkt so nen Kunststoffmülleimer mit nem Deckel drauf. Da dann unten 15cm Gartenerde rein und anschließend im Wald reichlich Moos holen und über die Erde legen.
> Deine Würmer dann auf das Moos.
> Die, die sich nicht verkriechen kannst du grad aussondern!
> 
> Wenn du jetzt den Eimer an einen kühlen Ort stellst, alle zwei bis drei Monate neues Moos holst, ab und an bissele Kaffeesatz und ne Handvoll frische Haselnussblätter reinwirfst, dann hast du einen praktisch nie endenen Tauwurmvorrat!


 
Ich möcht noch was hinzufügen: Das Moos sollte aber nicht nass sein sondern nur ganz leicht angefeuchtet. Sonst schimmelt die Geschichte und dir verrecken alle...
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## bigcalli (1. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

So gestern nacht, nach der Mittagschicht war ich gegen 0.15 Uhr draußen. Nachdem es den ganzen Tag lang immer mal wieder geregnet hatte war ich guter dinge.....
naja 5 Grad außentemperatur und heftiger Wind waren ja nicht erfolgsversprechend......30 min in der Kälte umhergelaufen und das ergebnis: 1 Tauwurm den ich zu Gesicht bekam aber der leider dann auch noch zu schnell für meine kalten Finger war ^^

Es wird echt Zeit das es was Wärmer wird...jetzt muss ich doch wieder im Garten rumbuddeln^^


----------



## bigcalli (1. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

so habe gerade auch mal auf dem Firmengelände geschaut( in der Pause natürlich) 5.6 Grad zeigt das Thermometer kaum Wind, rasen ist nass aber kein Wurm draußen #q
mist also morgen früh wieder um 06.00 Uhr buddeln und das Angeln nach hinten verschieben ....mist wollte doch morgen vorm Sonnenaufgang am Wasser sein ^^


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



bigcalli schrieb:


> so habe gerade auch mal auf dem Firmengelände geschaut( in der Pause natürlich) 5.6 Grad zeigt das Thermometer kaum Wind, rasen ist nass aber kein Wurm draußen #q
> mist also morgen früh wieder um 06.00 Uhr buddeln und das Angeln nach hinten verschieben ....mist wollte doch morgen vorm Sonnenaufgang am Wasser sein ^^


 
Ich werde gleich los und meine "Spots" mal absuchen.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Jones2011 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Hallo an alle, 

also ich weis das wenn man einen holzstab in den boden steckt und dann daran rüttelt und darauf klopft, dass es dann 1 oder 2 minuten dauert und die würmer kommen aus dem boden gekrochen (eigene erfahrung#6)

Die würmer kommen angeblich heraus weil sie denken das rütteln sei ein maulwurf oder so und sie müssten flüchten

lg Jonas


----------



## DerAngler93 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Wann macht mand dass den am besten? Also nach Regen Abends Nachts??? Hab es heute schon einmal versucht aber nichts ist passiert -.-


----------



## BARSCH123 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Wann macht mand dass den am besten? Also nach Regen Abends Nachts??? Hab es heute schon einmal versucht aber nichts ist passiert -.-



also echt #q guck doch mal ein paar posts nach oben da wirst du auf alle fragen eine antwort finden


----------



## FangeNichts5 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Gestern nach´m Osterfeuer war ich los, Bedingungen waren eig. sehr gut: Hatte den Abend ganz gut geregnet, 9°C um 23:00Uhr, aber mal wieder nichts. 
Ich glaube diese Neuen Stellen brauchen erst mal ne Zeit, da geh ich erstmal an die altbewährten Stellen...
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Magdeburger (4. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Würmer erst so gegen Mitternacht aus den Löchern kommen. Ich suche in der Regel zwischen 12:00 und 1:00 Uhr. Und daran denken: Die Würmer liegen nicht einfach so auf dem Boden rum, die sind zur Hälfte eingegraben, damit sie sich blitzschnell zurückziehen können. Hier nochmal ein gutes Video dazu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQf7qJeVG0A


----------



## FangeNichts5 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Bei uns kommen die raus, soweit es richtig dunkel ist, also so 1-1,5 Stunden nach Sonnnenuntergang. Ich kenne aber auch Stellen, da kommen die Würmer in der Nähe und im direkten Licht von Straßenlaternen aus der Erde.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## RheinBarbe (4. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Du kannst auch einfach die Gullideckel rausheben und in dem Korb drunter sollen wohl auch Würmer sich verfangen.

Hab das noch nie probiert, will keinen Hexenschuss bekommen. Bin da etwas anfällig.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einfach die Gullideckel rausheben und in dem Korb drunter sollen wohl auch Würmer sich verfangen.
> 
> 
> > Bähh!
> ...


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (4. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

ich fange meine tauwürmer immer indem ich einen spaten nehme diesen in unser blumenbeet stecke und langsam hin und her wakkel
das erzeugt schwinungn und die würmer denken es regnet also komen sie nach draußen
un du kannst sie einfach aufsammeln


----------



## RheinBarbe (4. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Bähh!
> Einfach verschiedene Wiesen bei Regen durchprobieren. Wenn man 10 Minuten braucht, um auch nur einen Wurm zu finden: Wiese wechseln!
> Hat man die richtige Wiese gefunden, sollten 100 Würmer in einer halben Stunde kein Problem sein, eine ordentliche Nässe vorausgesetzt!


Ich habe meine Stammwiese wo ich mir neulich einen guten Vorrat gesammelt habe. Hab das was ich oben gepostet habe auch nur mal gehört und noch nie probiert. Lasse ich auch, hab Tauwürmerwiese und ne Dendrozucht im Keller, Wurmherz was willst du mehr... :m


----------



## tolik_1 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Ich habe bis jetzt auch immer nach den Würmern geschaufelt :q und bin eigentlich immer mit der Ausbeute zufrieden gewesen.
Auch kurz vor dem Angeln gehen, einfach mal kurz die Schaufel in die Hand und ab in den Garten, dann hat mann auch schnell die Tagesmenge zusammen.

Viel spaß beim Graben wünscht euch
Tolik


----------



## carpfreak1990 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

war ebent vor der haustür in meinen kleinen garten (5m x 7m) hab 7tauwürmer gefunden in 5min, paar sind noch abgehauen #q da ich morgen angeln gehen wollte aber egal !!

Aber mal ne frage wie lange müsste ich warten um dort noch mal zusuchen ???

meine knieverletzung hinter mich weiter zu gehen 

MFG
Jonas


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

also was findet ihr is die fängigste methode? hab nen eigenen garten kann also eig alles machen


----------



## carpfreak1990 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Also aufsammeln wenn sie drausen sind ist die Beste metode musst nur schneller sein als die wümer :m 

MFG
Jonas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

und von Storm oder Seife möchte ich hier nichts hören ist dem wohl der umwelt nicht zugute und zu dem wohl des strom nutzers #6

MFG
Jonas


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

hm...hab aber iwie noch nie Tauwürmer draussen gesehn...


----------



## tolik_1 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Dann hau mal die Schaufel paar mal in die Erde und du wirs sofort sehen, dass die würmer auch in deinem Garten zu hause sind :q.

Gruß
Tolik


----------



## Brummel (4. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Hallo zusammen,

war vor einer halben Stunde mal kurz draußen und hab meinen Vorrat für morgen zusammengeklaubt.
Hier waren es so ca. 10,5 Grad und die Würmchen hatten wohl Ausgang bei der milden Temperatur, wieder ein paar Euronen gespart, und morgen kriegen sie noch ein Gratis-Wellness-Bad dazu.
Ich mußte noch nicht mal in den Garten, einfach die Blumenrabatten vorm Haus abgesucht und der Eimer füllte sich, werden so in etwa 40-45 Stck. sein, das sollte reichen.
Manchmal genügt es schon an Stellen nachzusehen an denen man normalerweise keine Würmer vermutet.
Bei dem "Trick" mit dem Spatenwackeln usw. ging ich bisher immer leer aus, werds aber auch wieder versuchen zu einer anderen Tageszeit, vielleicht lags daran?

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

gibts noch ne andre fängige methode ausser spaten in die erde haun? wenn ich nachts rausgeh brauch ich ja fast licht....schreckt das unsre kleinen freunde nich ab?


----------



## Brummel (4. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Naja Fabi, wird schon noch andere Methoden geben, aber ich denke die einfachste (...und gesündeste) ist wirklich  das Einsammeln,  oder vielmehr fangen.  Die Biester sind nämlich wirklich schnell, man muß sich anpirschen wie ein Indianer  und fest  zupacken,  sonst grinsen die sich einen und sind weg.
Ich nehme seit Jahren mein Fahrrad-Rücklicht als Beleuchtung, hab den Eindruck dass die Würmer rotes Licht etwas  länger  "tolerieren" , ob das wirklich so ist? Keine Ahnung, Hauptsache es klappt :m.

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Wolfsburger (4. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

War auch eben mal 20 Minuten draußen. AUsbeute waren cirka 30 Tauis. Zum Teil richtig fette Brocken. Hat fast schon Spaß gemacht, als man das Hinterteil des Wurms packte und ihn dann vorsichtig aus dem Loch hinnaus "drillen" musste.


----------



## Brummel (5. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

@Wolfsburger :m,

stimmt, ich bin auch fast in einen "Jagdrausch" geraten, aber irgendwann hat man ja auch genug Würmer.
Hab festgestellt daß sie hier so um 1.00-2.30 fast vollständig aus ihren Löchern gekrochen sind so daß man sie leichter kriegt, aber das ist mir fast immer ein bißchen zu spät oder früh :q, brauch ja vor dem Angeln noch ein bissl Schlaf.

Gruß Brummel


----------



## HH Thozu (5. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

war bis eben würmer suchen und war ein voller erfolg eimer ist voll das reicht für den sommer FAST  eine bütt voll mit sand und rasen oben drauf und in den keller halten ganz schön lange so ab und nasse zeizung oben drauf und alles ist ok  gruss HH Thozu


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

War gestern noch mal bei mir um 23uhr im garten hab 10 schöne tauwürmer gefunden in 5min aber mit normalen lichet verschwinden die wümer sehr schnell ich werde das mal mit rotlicht ausprobieren !!!

gruß jonas

PS: Habe genung gefunden fürs angeln heute
:m


----------



## FangeNichts5 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Gestern Abend war nicht so erfolgreich... 7 Würmer, dafür aber richtig Große. Passend zum suchen hats auch angefangen zu regnen, trotzdem waren an den Spots keine Würmer draußen. Nur an einem Parkplatz konnte ich zwischen den Steinen ein paar Würmer einsammeln. Irgendwie merkwürdig...
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## MOORLA (6. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

hi leute,
ich war vor ner woche auch mal draussen und habe mir ein kleinen vorat angelegt.

regnerischer tag... einer geschnappt, kopflampe drauf und die gummistiefel an und los ging es!

es war gegen 23 uhr als ich losmaschierte.

massenhaft würmer waren da... ich habe in guten 1,5 stunden 250 Tauis gefangen!

die fühlen sich jetzt pudelwohl in einer meiner beiden wurmkisten 

ist alles gar nicht schwer und ich habe mit einmal "vom sofa hochraffen" gute 50€ gespart! kann man doch nicht meckern oder? ;-)

viel erfolg euch JÄGERN!!!! 

lg
alex


----------



## RaubfischDomi (7. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

hay leute,#h

ich hab ein etwas größeres problem denn ich kam heute aus norwegen zurück ca. vor ner stunde und dann hat mich mein freund angerufen wir gehen morgen angeln! und ich dachte mir na klasse und ich braue tipps wie ich heute oder morgen in der nacht würmer (tauwürmer) auf die schnelle finden kann weil ich hab keinen köder #c |peinlich   denn ich fahr morgen um 5 uhr früh wieder und es wäre echt cool wenn ihr mir schnell sagt wie ich auf der schnelle würmer bekomm (fangen) kann


Danke wenn ihr mir Tipps gebt wäre echt super


petri heil 
RaubfischDomi


----------



## matchbox (8. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Moin,

schnapp Dir ´nen Spaten und grab 
Falls Du irgendwo Grünschnitt oder Matten bzw. Platten im Garten hast, würde ich mal dort drunter gucken.

Viele Grüße

Matchbox


----------



## RheinBarbe (8. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Ich müsste auch mal wieder los paar Tauis suchen, hab irgendwie gut verangelt. Hoffe es regnet am Freitag/Samstag mal, so dass es sich lohnt auf Wurmsuche zu gehen. Kann an den 2 Tagen eh nicht angeln gehen.


----------



## -HakkePat- (17. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

So zum Anfang nen kurzes eigenes Beispiel! Vor ein paar Tagen bin ich  nachts um kurz nach 22ooUhr auf Arbeit raus! Es war sehr kalt --> 5°,  hatte geregnet und trotzdem hab ich auf dem stückchen Wiese, die  Beleuchtet war haufen weise Würmer gesehen! Hab da auch mal den ein oder  anderen das Abendbrot verdorben, aber keinen mit genommen ^^!

*Und zusammenfassend für alle würde ich kurz mal was  preisgeben:
*
*Wann fange ich Würmer? 
*
Kurz nach absoluter Dunkelheit! An regnerischen Tagen, die Temperatur  sollte es nur zulassen, dass der Boden etwas weicher ist! 

*Wo fange ich die fetten Biester?*

Am besten ist es auf einer frisch bzw. kurzgemähten Wiese, da ihr dem  Verwechslungsrisiko zwischen Ast, Laub und Wurm entgehen könnt.

---> Fussballplätze, Golfplätze oder einfach nur eine Wiese sind  absolute Hotspots

*Wie fange ich sie?*

Mit einer Taschenlampe, wobei es egal scheint, ob LED oder Glühbirne!  Hauptsache ist, dass ihr nicht nur einen kleinen Punkt anvisiert,  sondern versucht eine grössere Fläche zu treffen, weil ihr sie da nicht  so schnell verschreckt!
Wenn ihr einen ausgemacht habt, dann weiterhin langsam hinlaufen und  aufgrund der Tatsache, dass sie *IMMER* nur zur Hälfte  herrausschauen, müsst ihr auf das Ende mit 2 Fingern drücken, was in die  Erde geht! Dann nehmt ihr mit der anderen Hand die Würmer vorsichtig in  die Hand und rüttelt sie ein wenig, bis sie sich leicht und langsam  herrausziehen lassen. Gegebenfalls könnt ihr noch die Erde etwas  auflockern, wo der Rest vom Wurm drinne steckt! 
Seid aber bitte vorsichtig, wenn ihr den Wurm herrauszieht, da er  schnell zerreissen kann!

*Wie halte ich meine Tauwürmer?*

Am besten ihr organisiert euch eine Plastebox! Da gibt es eine pseudo  Grundregel, dass man am besten nur ca 15o Würmer auf 1oL Behälter  halten! 
Wenn ihr dann mal welche habt und einen geeigneten Behälter habt, dann  packt ihr ca. auf 1/3  Behälter Blumenerde? oder Rasenerde hinein! 
Als Grundnahrung, was immer über die Erde sollte, würde ich euch  empfehlen kleingerissene Eierpappe für einen Tag in Wasser einzulegen,  das überschüssige Wasser abtropfen lassen und dann den Brei hinein  zugeben. An dieser Stelle scheiden sich die Gesichter und manche meinen,  dass es auch geht, wenn man einfach so die Pappschnipsel hineintut!  Ausserdem könnt ihr die Würmer auch mit Papierschnipseln aus dem  Reiswolf füttern. Dabei solltet ihr auf alle Fälle darauf achten, dass  es sich hierbei nur um "natürliches" Papier handeln sollte und keine  Illustrierten oder auch Hochglanzpapier genannt hinein tut.
Auf das ganze Paket packt ihr schönes frisches Moos, was ihr sicher im  Wald finden werdet.  Das _Moos_ sollte  allerdings nicht NASS sein, sonder nur _FEUCHT_!!!
Nun legt ihr einfach eure neuen Trophäen in Form von Würmer auf das  Moos. Aber bitte beachtet, dass ihr den Behälter nicht bis oben hin  füllt, sondern so 5-1ocm Platz lasst. (Im Schnitt eine Zigarette, wenn  ihr nix anderes habt!)

Auf den Behälter sollte eine Art Deckel, die vorzugsweise aus Folie  bestehen könnte, in die ihr ein paar Luftlöcher stecht.

Desweiteren ist zu empfehlen, dass ihr das ganze nach ca. 1 Monat, also  4Wochen von Grundauf erneuert! 


 Wenn ihr das alles befolgt, dann habt ihr echt gute Chancen, der  Wurmking in eurer Nachbarschaft zu werden!

*____________________________*


Wem das ganze gesuche und gefinde zuviel ist, der darf auch gerne mal  auf _*www.superwurm.de*_  schauen und sich dort direkt ein Starterset bestellen.

In diesem Sinne

-HakkePat-​ 
PS: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf diese gerne an mich schicken!  Unter allen Teilnehmern, wird eine Nachricht verlost, in der was  lustiges drinne steht! ^^


----------



## everode10 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Moin...
...ich komme gerade aus unserem Garten. Ich schätze mal so ca. 500-600 fette Tauwürmer in einer knappen Stunde. Damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet. Habe auch nur ne ''normale Taschenlampe'' gehabt und es hat wunderbar hingehauen. Es lohnt sich...auch wenn ich jetzt mit Rückenschmerzen ins Bett kriechen muss.

Grüße
Rouven


----------



## Seele (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Naja, aber bei aller liebe 500 in ner Stunde ist schon etwas arg hochgegriffen. Hab gestern 140 in net halben Stunde gehabt, aber da ists schon seeehr gut gelaufen. Muss sagen die Größen sind schon enorm.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



everode10 schrieb:


> Moin...
> ...ich komme gerade aus unserem Garten. Ich schätze mal so ca. 500-600 fette Tauwürmer in einer knappen Stunde. Damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet. Habe auch nur ne ''normale Taschenlampe'' gehabt und es hat wunderbar hingehauen. Es lohnt sich...auch wenn ich jetzt mit Rückenschmerzen ins Bett kriechen muss.
> 
> Grüße
> Rouven


 
Das hätte ich gerne gesehen, denn dann müsstest du bei 500 Tauwürmern alle 7,2 Sekunden einen bekommen, und bei 600 alle 6 Sekunden. Hattest du nen großen Eimer dabei, oder wie hast du die alle gesammelt?|kopfkrat

Gestern Abend war ich auch wieder los, 114 Tauwürmer in etwa einer Stunde. Lief also ganz gut, und ich habe jetzt wieder genug auf Lager.|supergri
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## depasch (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Sind die würmer von der wiese genauso gut wie die gekauften? Hab es mit Wiesenwürmern nicht versucht, hab aber gehört, sollen nicht wirklich gut sein... im sinn von auslaufen,beweglichkeit, haltbarkeit sollen lichtjahre dazwischen liegen?|uhoh:


----------



## Brummel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Hallo depasch,

eigentlich kann ich eher das Gegenteil bestätigen bzw. konnte ich bisher keinen großen Unterschied bemerken.
Es sind zwar ab und zu welche dabei die beim Fangen zu stark gedrückt wurden und dann eingehen. Aber im großen und ganzen hatte ich auch bei der Hälterung der Selbstgefangenen keine Probleme.
Ich halte sie in einem 20l-Eimer, der mit angefeuchteten Moos gefüllt ist, also noch nichtmal in der berühmten Wurmkiste, dürfen dann nur nicht allzuviele rein.
Ab und zu bekommen die ein bißchen was zu naschen in Form von Kaffegrund aus meinem Kaffeebecher (nat. türkisch gebrüht) oder etwas zerkleinerter Eierkarton, bis jetzt klappt das wunderbar.
Nur einmal hatte ich Probleme mit Schimmel, etwas trockener gehalten die Sache und es klappte.
Die Würmer sind spritzig und quicklebendig.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



depasch schrieb:


> Sind die würmer von der wiese genauso gut wie die gekauften? Hab es mit Wiesenwürmern nicht versucht, hab aber gehört, sollen nicht wirklich gut sein... im sinn von auslaufen,beweglichkeit, haltbarkeit sollen lichtjahre dazwischen liegen?|uhoh:


 
Also fangen tue ich mit beiden, aber die Kosten sind ein Unterschied von Lichtjahren#6.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Seele (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Also gesammelte Würmer sind definitv größer, lebendiger und billiger. Allerdings muss man sagen, dass sie teilweise schon sehr groß sind. Würde mal sagen Ideal einfach für Aal und Waller. 
Halte es immer so, dass ich ein oder zweimal, allerdings max. dreimal im Jahr raus gehe und zwischen 100 und 150 Würmer sammle, somit kann ich gewährleisten, dass ich nicht zuviele Würmer dem Boden entnehme. Ich will ja schließlich die Jahre später auch noch Würmer fangen. Hatte mal ein Jahr da hab ich etwas übertrieben und es dauert bis sie sich erholen, deshalb bin ich da vorsichtig. Notfall nen Bekannten fragen ob man mal seinen Garten durchleuchten darf. Antwort "Kannst schon machen, wirst allerdings keine finden, so große hab ich noch nie bei mir gesehen"


----------



## depasch (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

ok, vielen dank, dann werde ich heute abend mal sammeln gehen, solange es noch feucht ist...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

@ seele
Das Problem mit dem "Entnehmen" der Würmer habe ich nicht: Im Umkreis meines Hauses habe ich 10 HotSpots, in denen viel zu holen ist. 
Bei mir gibt es sogar eine Stelle, die wohl in der nächsten Zeit ein Knaller sein wird: Fast überall nur mittlere Würmer, ab und zu mal ein Großer, aber auch viele Kleine. Wenn ich jetzt warte, wird das meine neue beste Wurmstelle, sonst war das immer ein Parkplatz, an dem die Würmer aus den Fugen der Steine kommen.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Seele (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Bin zu faul wo anders hin zu fahren. Geh meistens nur nachm Nachtfischen nochmal raus 
Lieber hab ich übermäßig viel im Garten und sammel die dann Schnell und 300-400 Würmer reichen meistens aus. Kann ich ca 20 Wallerhaken beködern mit Köfi und Wurm und hab noch so zum fischen welche übrig. Aber da ich eh meistens eine auf Waller und eine auf Karpfen draußen hab erübrigt sich das alles von selbst.


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

hmm bei mir im Garten (Rasen) sind nur Würmer die ca 4 cm lang sind. Zu dünn um auf den Haken zu ziehen.

Egal ob ich Nachts suche oder mit dem Spaten grabe..

Ich muß wohl zum Bauern auf die Wiese... oder wie seh Ihr das.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Wenn der Bauer nichts dagegen hat !!!

Ja, musst du dann wohl!!! Aber eigntlich müssten du auch größer haben wann gestehst du den raus immer ??

gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## Seele (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Ne das ist nicht gesagt. Kommt ganz auf den Boden drauf an. Aber noch viel mehr auf die Technik. Es ist wirklich schleichen angesagt. 
Wisen sind auf Grund des oftmals hohen Grases nicht besonders geeignet. Ebenso Fußballplätze, dort macht die Drainage meistens einen Strich durch die Rechnung.


----------



## FrankWoerner (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

ich muß hier auch mal was beitragen nachdem ich mich wieder beruhigt hab. Weiß nicht ob das schon bekannt ist.

Habe selten so gelacht wie vorhin. Hätte fast ein Sauerstoffzelt gegen das Hyperventilieren gebraucht. Schaut selbst.
Die Methode ist auch net schlecht
Ich schmeiß mich weg. |muahah:

Weltmeisterschaft im Würmer fangen.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Hier noch was sinnvolles wie es wirklich geht.
Klick


----------



## rambo_hart (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Ha, das ist ein Traum - da sollten wir auch teilnehmen. Wir sind doch alles Wurmprofis #6

Aber mal ganz im Ernst, was muss ich lesen - Seifenlauge?
Selbst wenn dadurch Würmer kommen, dann doch nur auf dem Platz wo diese ausgekippt wird und man kann doch nciht den ganzen Rasen damit bedecken, außerdem sind wir Angler, uns liegt die Umwelt am Herzen - Seifenlauge; das geht nicht!!!!!!!

Ich habe letztens wieder das Rütteln am Sparten versucht, ging teilweise ganz gut, aber die großen habe ich noch nicht rauslocken könne, vielleicht muss man auch hier die Technik verfeinern!!

Das Beste ist wirklich am Abend oder am Morgen auf den Sportplatz zu gehen.
Wobei, wann geht ihr immer auf suche, also gegen Mitternacht oder früh am Morgen? Welches Licht geht am Besten? Benutzte immer grünes Licht. Aber bei der besten Zeit bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Brummel (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Hallo rambo_hart,

also ich benutze seit Jahren ein Fahrrad-Rücklicht mit roten LEDs, hab den Eindruck daß die Tauwürmer das am längsten ertragen.
Die Spatenmethode habe ich schon probiert, aber das dauert mir viel zu lange, da geh ich lieber nachts mal kurz auf den Rasen und der Bedarf für die nächsten Angeltage ist gedeckt.
Zu Seifenlauge und ähnlichen "Geheimtipps" sag ich nur, sowas kommt nicht auf meinen Rasen (allgemein nicht in den Garten), wird wohl funktionieren, aber von Bekannten hab ich gehört daß die Würmer dann ziemlich schlapp sind und nicht lange am Haken agil bleiben.
Zur Zeit sind bei mir die Tauwürmer so von 23.30 an am weitesten aus ihren Löchern gekrochen hab ich festgestellt, aber das wird man wohl nicht so allgemein für jede Stelle sagen können.

Gruß Brummel#h


----------



## Kretzer83 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Also die Sache mit dem richtigen Boden ist mir echt noch ein Rätzel. Wir haben hier einen riesen Garten mit alten Laubbäumen, imme schön kurz geschnitte, aber hier findet man kaum welche... schon ärgerlich!


Aber noch ein Tip meinerseits (vllt. steht das schon irgendwo aber ergal):  
Man nehme eine Arterienklemme mit langem Spitzenteil, klebe mit Tesa eine Verdickung (z.B. Pappe) direkt hinter das Gelenk (am Spitzenteil) so dass die Klemme nur noch so ca. 3mm weit zu geht, aber trotsdem schon einrastet.

So kann man die Würmer wunderbar fangen (ich mach das nciht wegen den schmutzigen Fingern, sondern weil's einfach besser geht.)

mfg Kretzer


----------



## Seele (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Also das mit der Arterienklemme würd ich nie machen weil da weiß ich nicht was für nen Druck ich gerade ausüb, kommt ja auch drauf an wo du den Wurm anpackst. Die Kraft ist an der Spitze höher als am Gelenk dran, zumal es mit den Fingern genauso geht. Normalerweise wenn ich einen gesehen hab und er ist nicht nur 2cm aus seinem Loch herausen, dann erwischt man ihn auch. 
Zu der Stelle im Rasen ist zu sagen, dass diese auch von Kahr zu Jahr schwanken können. Allgemein ist es aber unter Bäumen sehr gut, da dort der Boden auch am feuchtesten ist. 
Ganz heißer Tipp ist auch immer das Gemüsebeet, dort sind auch oft die Kapitalsten.


----------



## Kretzer83 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



seele schrieb:


> Also das mit der Arterienklemme würd ich nie machen weil da weiß ich nicht was für nen Druck ich gerade ausüb, kommt ja auch drauf an wo du den Wurm anpackst. Die Kraft ist an der Spitze höher als am Gelenk dran, zumal es mit den Fingern genauso geht. Normalerweise wenn ich einen gesehen hab und er ist nicht nur 2cm aus seinem Loch herausen, dann erwischt man ihn auch.
> Zu der Stelle im Rasen ist zu sagen, dass diese auch von Kahr zu Jahr schwanken können. Allgemein ist es aber unter Bäumen sehr gut, da dort der Boden auch am feuchtesten ist.
> Ganz heißer Tipp ist auch immer das Gemüsebeet, dort sind auch oft die Kapitalsten.


Ok, dann werde ich die Beete auch mal abklappern.

Zur Arterienklemme: Du machst ja einen Abstandhalter rein. Drum kannst du zudrücken wie ein Ochse und die Klemme geht trotsdem nur auf die Dicke des Abstandhalters zu. Wenn die Würmer verschieden dick sind ist das vllt. ein Problem hier waren sie bisher alle gleich dick, quetschen nicht aber man hat sie trotsdem sicher im Griff.

mfg Kretzer


----------



## Seele (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Also bei mir sind alle verschieden dick und dr Abstandshalter bringt dir auch wenig, da du ja denk ich 2-3cm "Fläche" brauchst. Aber wenns bei dir klappt is ja super. Aber die "Handarbeit" macht dann doch noch am meisten Spaß. (bitte bitte keinen Ferkelfahnder)


----------



## FrankWoerner (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Also ich habe mich heute entschlossen die Version aus dem Video zu versuchen. Hat mich doch schon schwer beindruckt wie die das machen. Die Aufsammlerei der Tauis funktioniert bei uns net so richtig da geeignete Grünflächen fehlen.
Werde die nächsten Tage mir so einen schweren Wurmhobel nachbauen. Einen geeigneten Eichenpfosten habe ich mir heute schon besorgt. Den Hobel wie die ihn haben werde ich nicht in so einer schweren Ausführung bauen können, aber habe da schon eine zündende Idee gehabt heute.

Für alle nochmal das Video damit jeder weiß von was ich hier fasel.

Klick


----------



## Kretzer83 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



FrankWoerner schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich heute entschlossen die Version aus dem Video zu versuchen. Hat mich doch schon schwer beindruckt wie die das machen. Die Aufsammlerei der Tauis funktioniert bei uns net so richtig da geeignete Grünflächen fehlen.
> Werde die nächsten Tage mir so einen schweren Wurmhobel nachbauen. Einen geeigneten Eichenpfosten habe ich mir heute schon besorgt. Den Hobel wie die ihn haben werde ich nicht in so einer schweren Ausführung bauen können, aber habe da schon eine zündende Idee gehabt heute.
> 
> Für alle nochmal das Video damit jeder weiß von was ich hier fasel.
> ...



hehe, hast ne Ahnung wie der Hobel unten aussieht? Würd das auch mal versuchen.


----------



## seebarsch (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Hallo 
Habe mir das video mit dem Wurmhobel angesehen ich Stelle mal die Vermutung an das dieses die Fangmethode ist mit der die bei uns im Handel erhältlichen Kanadischen Tauwürmer gefangen werden.
Unsere Tauwürmer können noch nicht gezüchtet werden sie sind auch schlecht komerziel zu fangen da sie zu den Tiefbohrern gehören, im Frühjahr kommen sie bei Nassen und gut durchgefeuchteten Humusböden(kein Sandboden) bei Dunkelheit zur Fortpflanzung an die Oberfläche. Der Hobel oder die Grabegabelbewegung Täuscht dem Wurm seinen Natürlichen Frassfeinde vor.(Igel, Maulwurf usw)dadurch kommen sie an die Oberfläche.
mfg Thomas


----------



## davidbj1979 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> wenn tauwürmer oder würmer allgemein auf vibrationen im erdboden reagieren und an die oberfläche kommen, müsste doch auch die folgende methode erfolg bringen:
> 
> Eine bassbox mit ca. 500 oder 1000 watt so auf den boden legen, dass der lautsprecher seine lieblichen klänge in die erde brüllt. Dann anschluss der box an ein topteil von ebenfalls 500 - 1000 watt. Natürlich ein bassverstärker, vielleicht hartke oder warwick. Dann einen bassisten, der sein handwerk versteht, fragen, ob er vielleicht mal ein oder zwei längere solis, ich dachte so an 30 minütige stücke, spielen könnte. Das ganze natürlich zu späterer nachtstunde, da dann die würmer am aktivsten sind. Bei den vibrationen, die dann auf die erde treffen, müssten die würmer eigentlich hochgeschossen kommen, als wäre der maulwurf in teufelsgestalt hinter ihnen her. Die wären dann sicherlich auch so geschockt, dass sie noch nicht mal mehr an flucht denken würden und man müsste sie gemütlich aufsammeln können.
> Ok, es könnte ärger mit den nachbarn geben, aber sie sollten für einen würmer suchenden angler schon verständnis aufbringen. An fünf hinter einander folgenden abenden müsste man den vorrat für ein ganzes jahr aufgesammelt haben. Nach einer weiteren woche dürften sich die nachbarn auch wieder erholt haben.


 


geil #6


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Eine sehr gute möglichkeit würmer zusuchen aber ich glaube dann würde ich viel ärger mit den nachbarn bekommen! Wenn ich hinter haus so auf würmer suche gehen würde, aber die methode aus dem film finde ich nicht schlecht !!!

gruß
Carpfreak1990​


----------



## Torsten (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen vom Strom aber Seifenwasser auf den Rasen ist ja auch nicht ganz so dolle. Das beste ist und bleibt die gute alte Taschenlampe bei Nacht.


 
ich nähme auch eine Taschenlampe zum Würmer suchen.  ist immer noch besser als mit Prilwasser,da dur Prilwasser die Schleimhaut verletzt wird, und somit die Würmer nicht lange halten
MfG


----------



## Seele (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Hat eigentlich mal das früher so toll angepriesene "Worm-up" ausprobiert. würd mich mal interessieren wie das "gift " wirkt.


----------



## seebarsch (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Die beste und Umweltfreundlichste Methode ist und bleibt die Nächtliche suche auf der Regennassen Wiese bei Augen bzw Kreuzbeschwerden reicht ein kleiner Finanzieller Anreiz für den Nachwuchs eigentlich aus und die Kidis lehrnen noch was nützliches über unsere Umwelt.
Im Laden kosten ca 10 Tauwürmer 3-4,00€ und nach meiner Ehrfahrung mögen die Fische sie nicht so wie unsere Einheimischen Tauwürmer.
Übrigens als Jugendlicher habe ich mein Taschengeld gut damit erhöht, schon damals war das zur Aalzeit eine gute Einahmequelle(pro Wurm 20 Pfennig)zu kaufen gabs nur Privat gesuchte.
viel erfolg beim suchen,
Thomas


----------



## FrankWoerner (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

@kretzer83
also ich habe mehrere Videos von dem Worm Grunter an gesehen und genau aufgepasst. Es git nur eine einzige kurze halbe Sekunde wo man den Wurmhobel von unten sieht. Und was man sieht, kurz aber deutlich ist eine glatte Metallfläche. Die Hobel sehen mir aus wie Graugus. 
Habe das ganze heut in der Firma ausprobiert, mit nem viel zu kleinen rest an einem Besenstiel gerieben (gehobelt). 
Erkenntnis: Besenstiele sind echt verborgene musikalisch Talente|bigeyes|bigeyes.
Es kommt auf die richtige Technik an wie man (Winkel und Kraft und Richtung) über den Stielkopf reibt. Ist kein Hexenwerk das hat jeder schnell raus. Als meine Kollegen das sahen und hörten, dachten sie wohl, jetzt spinnt er endgültig.....

Also es geht. Und ich werde morgen mal in die Werkstatt gehen und schauen was ich so hinbekomme an Wurmhobeldingenskirchen.

Grüßle Frank


----------



## Funny1992 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Hallo,
vorhin beim Stöbern nach einer versandkostengünstigen Website zum Bestellen von Würmern, sah ich wie so häufig ein Google Ergebnis in dem es um das Sammeln von Tauwürmern ging. In den letzten beiden Jahren habe ich immer mit meinem Cousin zusammen Würmer bestellt, also waren die Versandkosten halb so wild. Ich als Schüler beschloss, mich über das sammeln von Tauwürmern weiter zu informieren, so landete ich in diesem Thread. Ich las also die 16 Seiten und machte mich gegen 22:45 auf den Weg aus dem Haus in den Garten, bewaffnet mit einer Dynamotaschenlampe(weiße LED's) und einer Wurmdose. 

Das erste Erfolgserlebnis lies nicht lange auf sich warten, zwar kriegt ich den ersten Tauwurm nicht zu fassen, aber ich wusste nun das es auch in den Harzer Höhen welche gab. Zwei Versuche später beschloss ich, die Lampe zu tauschen, also suchte ich meine Fahrradrückleuchte, die mit roten LED's ausgestattet ist. Ich versuchte dann mein Glück in unserem Vorgarten, wo der Boden etwas sandiger ist und dort schaffte auch ich es, mehrere Tauwürmer dem Boden zu entlocken 
Nach ungefähr 20 Minuten hatte ich dann ungefähr 20 Tauwürmer "gefangen", wobei nach meinem Gefühl Stellen am Besten geeignet sind, wo entweder eine kahle Stelle im Gras ist, Moos wächst oder Platten im Gras eingelassen sind.

Mein Fazit ist also, eine sehr gute Methode um günstig und einfach an billige Tauwürmer zu kommen, ideal für mich, da es inzwischen in 40km Umkreis kein Angelgeschäft mehr gibt. Wer sich nicht scheut, auch mal dreckige, und bei 4°C auch kalte ;-), Hände zu bekommen sollte es probieren#6

Ich bedanke mich bei euch allen für die hilfreichen Tipps #6

Schönen Abend
Funny


----------



## Nask7 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Moin,
ich war Gestern um die selbe Zeit bei uns aufm Rasen.Die meisten Tauwürmer fing ich an Stellen die mit Moos bewachsen waren.
Selbst an den Ecken wo ich schon war kamen hinterher wieder reichlich Welche an die Oberfläche gekrochen.Am Rand der Rasenfläche wo die Büsche überhingen,fand ich auch recht Viele,wie der Igel der sich durch lautes Schmatzen direkt neben mir bemerkbar gemacht hat.
Ich hatte ein Cap light mit weissen LED's...lief prima!

Gruß Nask7


----------



## matchbox (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Moin,

ich bin anscheinend zu doof um Würmer zu fangen. Ich bin gerade über unsere kleine kurz gemähte Rasenfläche gegangen. Einige wenige Tauwürmer konnte ich sehen, aber sobald sie von den weißen LED angeleuchtet wurden (meine Tikka ist nicht besonders hell), verschwanden sie sofort im Boden.
Ich war ca. eine Stunde draußen und hab nicht einen Wurm gefangen. Ich bin deprimiert 

Viele Grüße

Matchbox


----------



## Bassey (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



matchbox schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin anscheinend zu doof um Würmer zu fangen. Ich bin gerade über unsere kleine kurz gemähte Rasenfläche gegangen. Einige wenige Tauwürmer konnte ich sehen, aber sobald sie von den weißen LED angeleuchtet wurden (meine Tikka ist nicht besonders hell), verschwanden sie sofort im Boden.
> Ich war ca. eine Stunde draußen und hab nicht einen Wurm gefangen. Ich bin deprimiert
> ...



Dieses Schlüsselerlebnis leitet nun deine Midlifecrisis ein :m

Probier es doch mal mit anderem Licht bzw. vielleicht stampfst du auch zu laut...

Wenn garnix geht, Pflock in die Erde hauen und mit nem Gummihammer Rythmisch dagegenschlagen, dann kommen die Würmer auch rausgeschossen :m


----------



## Brummel (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Hi matchbox#h,

kein Grund zur Verzweiflung|supergri, wie Bassey schon sagt, versuchs doch mal mit rotem Licht und vor allem leeeiiiiiiise, die Biester sind so empfindlich gegen Stöße daß es einen Indianer wundern würde|bigeyes.

Bei uns hat es gerade aufgehört zu gewittern und zu stürmen, werd auch noch mal mein Glück versuchen bevor es hell wird.

Also, Waidmanns Heil oder so fürs nächste Mal,

Gruß Torsten #h


----------



## Brummel (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Habe gerade einen Abstecher auf den Rasen gemacht und meinen moosgefüllten Mostricheimer mit frischen Tauwürmern besiedelt. Das Wetter war aber auch günstig#6, sind gut 60 St. zusammengekommen in einer dreiviertel Stunde.
Das dürfte über Pfingsten reichen.

@wormdetector,

ich glaub wenn Du mir und ca. 25 anderen Boardies Dein "Gerät" kostenlos zum Testen zur Verfügung stellen würdest wäre das die beste Werbung für Dein revolutionäres Produkt (oder auch nicht):vik::q.

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## Bassey (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



wormdetector schrieb:


> Hallo! schau doch mal auf  Edit Ralle 24 Link entfernt



Antwortest du immer auf einen 5 Jahre alten Text? :q:q:q


----------



## Speedfisher (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Kann mir jemand von euch sagen,wie ich bei dem Wetter (Sonne, 26°C) tagsüber normale Regenwürmer oder gar Tauwürmer finden kann? Die Geschäfte haben heute ja zu und ich wollte heute Abend so spontan zum Aalangeln losziehen


----------



## Kretzer83 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Speedfisher schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand von euch sagen,wie ich bei dem Wetter (Sonne, 26°C) tagsüber normale Regenwürmer oder gar Tauwürmer finden kann? Die Geschäfte haben heute ja zu und ich wollte heute Abend so spontan zum Aalangeln losziehen



musst halt buddel gehen, findest momentan sehr viele im Boden!


----------



## Brummel (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Hi Speedfisher,

am Tage siehts mit Tauwürmern schlecht aus, da wird auch graben nicht helfen, Regenwürmer mußt Du halt an geeigneten Stellen buddeln. Misthaufen oder Kompost bieten sich da an.
Dein Spontan-Trip wird jetzt wohl schon vorbei sein, wenn ich mal in so eine Situation gekommen bin (Wochenende, alles zu, Boden pupstrocken) dann such ich mir im Wald einen kleinen Vorrat.
Einfach eine schattige Stelle suchen wo viel Laub auf dem Boden liegt, das und die oberste Bodenschicht durchwühlen und schon hast Du viele, aber meist kleinere, dafür quicklebendige Würmer. Aber besser als keine.
Ich mußte letztens auch beim Angeln warten bis es dunkel ist und direkt am Angelplatz ein paar Tauwürmer suchen, da ich Schussel alle Köder zu Hause gelassen hatte#d.
War zwar nicht so viel wie im Garten aber hat auch den Tag gerettet:q.

Gruß Torsten #h


----------



## TFVP2505 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

wie fängt ihr eig. eure Würmer wieder aus dem Lagereimer raus?

Bei mir iss der Eimer unten mit Kieselsteinen 5 cm belegt damit dass wasser ablüft, dann kommt erde Gemischt mit Zeitungspapier und Laub und obendrauf Moos.

Das Problem ist dass das Ganze cq. 30 cm tief ist. Wenn ich jetzt Würmer brauch hab ich das Problem dass ich den ganzen Eimer umkrempeln muss und dadurch evtl. Würmer verletzt die dann später der Kolonie schaden.

Geht es auh einfach alte Eierschachteln mit Zeitung zu vermischen und Sie darin zu lagern, also ganz ohne Erde und Moos?

Grüße


----------



## Seele (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Eingeweichte Zeitung reicht vollkommen aus. Ist sogar besser als Boden.


----------



## MrLoki (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Hallo,

Was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen tau und regenwürmern ?

Mfg 
MrLoki


(ps. sorry für die dumme frage)


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten.

" Regenwurm " ist der im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch benutzte Überbegriff für alle Erdwürmer. Damit ist keine besondere Art gemeint. Ein Tauwurm ist also genauso ein " Regenwurm " wie ein Mistwurm. 

Genaueres kannst Du hier lesen

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regenwürmer


----------



## cafabu (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Moin, moin,
ich benutze meinen Gartenrasen zum absammeln. Schön kurz mähen, abends ordendlich wässen und dann ab 01:00 bis 03:00 Uhr suchen. Dann brauche ich kein Gewitter oder Regen abwarten. Klappt immer ganz gut.

Aber eine Frage bleibt für mich offen: Wie verhält sich dass mit dem Kaffeesatz? Unter Kollegen höre ich das sehr oft, mach Kaffesatz mit rein.
Angeblich halten die Würmer dann länger in der Kiste. Mein Opa meinte sogar, dass sie sich damit auch vermehren würden. Ich selber habe es bisher nicht gemacht, find es irgendwie "unnatürlich", oder gibt es auch unter Würmern Coffeinjunkies?

Kennt sich da einer genauer mit dem Kaffeesatz aus?
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab da was gefunden wie man die Erdschlangen noch besser fangen kann. Ich hoffe die Links funktionieren.
( viel Spaß bein ausprobieren ) :vik:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Qro_Gn7Gdg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnSv-BQh2SA&feature=related


----------



## Seele (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



cafabu schrieb:


> ... Schön kurz mähen, abends ordendlich wässen und dann ab 01:00 bis 03:00 Uhr suchen...



Oder man wohnt einfach in Deutschland, dann spart man sich das Wässern :vik:


----------



## patti674 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

*@ cafabu 
Also ich füttere meine würmers immer mit Kaffeesatz seit gut einem Jahr und es sind kleinere drinnen wie ich gesammelt habe, d.h. sie vermehren sich und fressen das zeug auch... :vik:
*


----------



## Kretzer83 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



TFVP2505 schrieb:


> wie fängt ihr eig. eure Würmer wieder aus dem Lagereimer raus?
> 
> Bei mir iss der Eimer unten mit Kieselsteinen 5 cm belegt damit dass wasser ablüft, dann kommt erde Gemischt mit Zeitungspapier und Laub und obendrauf Moos.
> 
> ...



sehr gute Frage!!!

Ich hab damit auch immer Probleme die Teile rauszubekommen! Gibts da Tips?

mfg Kretzer


----------



## solifischer (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Gestern Nacht war ich mal wieder (zweite mal) auf Tauwurmsuche. Nach einer guten halben Stunde hatte ich so um die 40 Würmer zusammen. Schon hat man sich 4€ oder so gespart!#6


----------



## Boedchen (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

 Netter Thread , 
Also was das Tauwurmsuchen angeht ein paar Tips:
A: Mit Spülmittel ( Prielwürmer) halten NUR wenn du sie sofort danach abwäscht und danach in Wurmerde/Kaffeesatz reinhaust ( legst natürlich)
B: Kopflampe mit einer roten Folie geht am besten 
C: Mit dem Spaten , schweissdraht oder sonst was bekommst du NUR Regenwürmer ( Tauwürmer haben im zusammengezogenen zustand ein 3eck an einem ende)

Also wenn ich mal suchen gehe ( hoffe immer es sieht mich keiner ^^) finden sich schnell in einer stunde um die 200st.

Am besten VOHER am Tage nach den "Tauwurmhügeln" ausschau halten und dann Nachts zuschlagen 

viel glück euch allen da draussen


----------



## Kretzer83 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Netter Thread ,
> Also was das Tauwurmsuchen angeht ein paar Tips:
> A: Mit Spülmittel ( Prielwürmer) halten NUR wenn du sie sofort danach abwäscht und danach in Wurmerde/Kaffeesatz reinhaust ( legst natürlich)
> B: Kopflampe mit einer roten Folie geht am besten
> ...



das mit dem Spülmittel ist ja wohl ne Schweinerei, was soll der dreck?

lösch das lieber wieder bevor dir das noch jemand nach macht!


----------



## Boedchen (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> das mit dem Spülmittel ist ja wohl ne Schweinerei, was soll der dreck?
> 
> lösch das lieber wieder bevor dir das noch jemand nach macht!



Öhhhm.. wenn du diesen Thread ganz durchliest wirst du feststellen das es EINIGE giebt die dieses so niedergeschrieben haben . Ich habe NIRGENDS geschrieben das ich sowas gut heisse und stehe da auch nicht zu. ABER , wenn so etwas schon aufgeführt wird dann sollte mann doch schon erklären das wenn schon die armen Würmer mit Chemie zu leibe gerückt wird es gemacht werden sollte damit die sich nicht wirklich quälen.
Ergo: wenn einer der Mod´s meinte es gehöre NICHT hinein ( denn bisher habe ich nur gelesen das sowas gehen soll) dann BITTE löscht diesen Teil und bitte auch die Tips auf den anderen Seiten.

Hoffe somit klarheit geschaffen zu haben und nicht ärger heraufbeschworen.


----------



## Boedchen (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



C.K. schrieb:


> *Ich schreibe es gerne noch einmal:
> Wenn hier jemand eine Anleitung für den Wurmfang mit Strom einstellt, werde ich oder meine Modkollegen das sofort editieren zum Schutz der Jugend.*
> 
> 
> Klare Ansage, ich bitte um Beachtung!


Steht so auf S1 ... 
Ja ich weis ich binn ein spielverderber , aber so stehts da nunmal , Und NEIN da steht nicht das gleiche übers überflüssige seifenlaugen ding


----------



## Nanninga (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

*Kescherdriller und Franz 16* haben recht.

Mit der Forke oder Grabegabel in Wiese rütteln geht wunderbar, hole damit in einer Stunde mind. 100 Würmer raus (je nach Boden).Allerdings nur normale Regenwürmer und Rotwürmer (die quicklebendigen).
Tauwürmer geht mit Rotlicht (BW-Taschenlampe) super. Am besten in Parks und auf (markaber) Friedhöfen, wegen dem alten Boden und den Bäumen (die Toten haben damit nix zu tun, in dieser Tiefe leben keine Würmer) Aber Tempo ist da angesagt, die sind verflixt schnell im Loch verschwunden (üben).
Mistwürmer wie der Name sagt, im Mist- oder Komposthaufen.
Strom und Spüli ist Mist, die Dinger leben danach nicht mehr lange und sind total schlapp.

Viel Erfolg
Nanni


----------



## patti674 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

also ich suche mir immer meine Mistwirmer im Kompost finde die persönlich auch sehr schön da so ein bündel richtig Krawall/ Bewegung macht...

@ close nim bitte die Beschreibung mit dem Strom raus das kriegt iwer fertig und probiert das.... 

lg patti

@ all Beschwerden wegen meiner Rechtschreibung sind binnen 24 Stunden  bei mir einzureichen...|supergri


----------



## pikehunterrheine (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

spaten in die erde ... rütteln ..und im nu hat man seine würmer!!!=)


----------



## tucki (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

beim würmer suchen  kann ich nur empfehlen taschenlampe mit rotem licht habe ich immer genommen dann sind die würmer nicht  so schnell geblendet 
und gruß an die bandscheiben


----------



## C.K. (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Was oben steht, dass mit dem Strom gilt immer noch.

@close
Ich denke Du hast die Ansage überlesen, ich habe Deinen Thread gelöscht. Weil heute Feiertag ist, möchte ich mal von Punkten absehen.


----------



## close (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



C.K. schrieb:


> Was oben steht, dass mit dem Strom gilt immer noch.
> 
> @close
> Ich denke Du hast die Ansage überlesen, ich habe Deinen Thread gelöscht. Weil heute Feiertag ist, möchte ich mal von Punkten absehen.



Oh sry, das hab ich echt nicht gesehen gehabt.
Sollte eigendlich auch keine Anleitung sein wollte nur berichten wie der Kollege da rum springt.

Auf jeden Fall thx für die Nachsicht. 

Hab auch schon mal zu ihm rüber geschaut bei so einer Aktion. So wie das trotz Schuhen in den Beinen kribbelt würd ich auch klar dazu raten die Finger davon zu lassen, das ist sicher nicht ganz ungefährlich.

Wie schon geschrieben gehabt.
Die beste Methode ist meiner Meinung nach noch immer der Spaten.
Bevor ich zum Fischen geh schau ich immer schnell hinters Haus, 3-4 mal den Spaten rein und schon hab ich 20 Wurmlinge oder mehr.
Ist eine Sache von 5 Minuten, schneller geht es doch kaum mehr.
Grab da immer neben dem Kompost, da ist ein Bereich von etwa 2m x 1m der schon komplett aufgelockert ist. Wenn man da drauf läuft sinkt man regelrecht ein.
Sie scheinen sich da recht wohl zu fühlen, es sind mal immer reichlich vorhanden.

mfg.


----------



## chrison87 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

@C.K.
Würmer mithilfe von Strom zu fangen ist Tierquälerei.
Sie dann aber auf dem Haken aufzuspießen vollkommen in Ordnung.
Die Logik versteh ich nicht. 
Wenns dich beruhigt ich kauf mir meine Tauwürmer aus Faulheit immer beim Händler oder such mir Mistwürmer im Kompost.
Gruß Chris


----------



## Brummel (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Hi close,

also wenn ich den Nachbarn dabei beobachten würde wie er Netzstrom durch die Erde jagt und es mir dabei in den Beinen und sonstwo kribbelt....|bigeyes.
Ich hätte den schon (verbal) überzeugt das bleiben zu lassen!#d
Soviel Leicht-(Schwachsinn;+) wäre mir glatt ne längere Unterhaltung mit dem wert|supergri.

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## C.K. (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



> Die Logik versteh ich nicht.



Das macht auch nichts! Jeder so wie er kann!


----------



## close (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

@ Brummel:
Das Kribbeln hab ich auch nur gespürt als ich zu ihm hin bin, also in so 3m Umkreis.
Brauch da nicht lange mit dem labern, er hat gemeint das ist ungefährlich und ist da Barfuss rum gesprungen.
Naja wenn er meint..., mir ist das wurst was der da treibt. #c

So gesehen sollte es ja auch nicht gefährlich sein, da der Strom ja immer den Weg des geringsten Wiederstands nimmt. Was in dem Fall ja der Boden währe.
Das Risiko besteht halt darin das man nie weis wie der Boden leitet und wie jemand auf Strom reagiert.
Manchen macht es nichts aus mit den Fingern zu testen ob Strom auf der Steckdose ist und wieder ein andere fällt tod um.
Allerdings würd ich es nicht versuchen, da ist mir der Spaten doch um einiges lieber. 

mfg.


----------



## chrison87 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Das es Leute gibt die mit 230V Netzspannung Würmer im Garten fangen hätte ich so nicht gedacht. Das ist absolut lebensgefährlich.
Rund um die unter Spannung gesetzte Stelle entsteht ein Spannungstrichter. Je nach Widerstand des Bodens, des Schuhwerks und dem Schrittabstand kann der Strom stark genug sein um eine Menschen zu töten.


----------



## C.K. (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Genau darum, möchten wir hier keine Anleitung im Forum haben, da hier auch Jugendliche mitlesen, die so was vieleicht mal ausprobieren und dann vieleicht ein mächtiges Problem mit der Gesundheit haben.


----------



## Brummel (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Hi close,

Gott sei Dank kommen bei mir auf dem Rasen die Tauwürmer zu geeigneter Zeit ohne irgendwelche Chemie oder Physik freiwillig raus, habe noch nie das Bedürfnis verspürt da irgendwie nachhelfen zu müssen.
Naja, ich kenne solche "Nachbarn" auch die auf Vernunft in jeder Form allergisch reagieren|uhoh:. Schließlich haben die das ja schon Jahrzehnte so praktiziert.
Aber mir wäre das nicht egal, bei mir im Garten treiben sich oft kleine Kinder rum und die sollen ja auch noch erwachsen werden.
Wie sich die Sache mit dem Strom verhält haben wir in der 5. Klasse gelernt, scheint aber manchen entfallen zu sein.
Ich hoffe nur daß der Threat hier so (größtenteils) stressfrei bleibt wie er bisher war und jüngere Angler nicht auf seltsame Ideen gebracht werden#6.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## patti674 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

ich wurde schon auf seltsame Ideen gebracht ^^ und zwar mitten in der Nacht über die Wiese zu rennen mit der Taschenlampe, würde ich da auch zuzahlen... :vik: aber schon klar wie du das meinst :q


----------



## davidbj1979 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

schaut mal hier es geht noch einfacher
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2966156#post2966156


----------



## Seele (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Alter Falter, ich glaub ich würd da 10h lang nur Tauis suchen  
Dann gibts beim Wallerfischen keine Bündel mit 15 Würmer mehr, sondern gleich 30


----------



## Domi_258 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Hey ihr Fischer^^

ich werde jetzt auch bald mal nach draußen schauen... habe vorhin unseren Garten etwas gegossen, weil es die letzten Tage nicht geregnet hat.... Meint ihr ob das was bringt? Und ich hätte noch eine Frage: ich habe heute mittag versucht mit dieser Maulwurftechnik ein paar würmer der erde zu entlocken aber es kamen überhaupt keine nach oben... kann man dies bloß in der nacht machen?


Danke im Voraus!

Bis bald

Domi_258


----------



## renken (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

vermutlich ist der Rasen zu ausgetrocknet durch das Wetter


----------



## Domi_258 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Hi


Gut danke aber weist du ob man diese Methode nur in der Nacht machen kann oder zu jeder Tageszeit? Habe gestern leider nicht viele Würmer gefunden aber das lag bestimmt daran dass unser rasen zu hoch ist... werde heute noch Rasenmähen und dann heute abend nach draußen schauen....

Lg

Domi_258


----------



## Rigo87 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Am besten wäre noch die Taschenlampe mit ner Roten folie zu bedecken dann ist es wie Rotlicht und die Würmer hauen nicht so  schnell ab.
Hab damit viel mehr erfolg gehabt als das helle Taschenlampenlicht.


----------



## 2slow4u (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

hey 
also ich mach das immer so :

-garten schlau oder gieskanne =) dann 2-3 quadratmeter schön tränken und dann bisschen warten ca 5-10 min.
dann nehm ich mir ne forke und stech sie bis zum ende in boden und wackel immer am ende (oben am stock) 

und dann kommen sie schön raus und ich muss die nur noch sammeln =)


----------



## Rotty (2. März 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

woher griegt man so ein teil get auch mistgabel


----------



## omnimc (2. März 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

ich wollte jetzt nicht alles lesen. aber meine würmer sammle ich bei der arbeit.im sommer nur nicht die dose im auto vergessen ;-)) wer einen bodenablauf bzw rinne auf sein grundstück hat, kann da gucken meist halten sie sich im schmutzkasten auf zwischen laub und so.


----------



## DerJonsen (2. März 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Ich habe hier mal im Thread gestöbert und da ich dieses Jahr nicht wieder jedes mal zum Angelladen fahren will vorher und v.a. auch mal Tauwurmbündel auf kleinere Waller versuchen möchte, und mir das ins Geld geht möchte ich sie auch sammeln,

von meinem Onkel den Tipp geholt mit recht trockener Erde und ab und an mal bissel Kaffeesatz rein, sollten se sich ewig halten evtl noch feuchtes Moos obenauf muss aber wohl gar nich sein...

nun jetzt ist nur die Frage, wieviele Würmer auf so ne Wanne (ich werde mir entweder nen Wäschekorb besorgen oder so ne Grüne Wanne ausm Baumarkt (etwas fester, aber keine Ahnung was die Kosten...) angenommen ich fülle da 10-20 Liter Erde rein, wieviel Würmer kann ich da reinpacken?

wäre super wenn mir das jemand sagen würde, habe keine Lust auf die Megastinkerei im Keller


----------



## omnimc (2. März 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



DerJonsen schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mal im Thread gestöbert und da ich dieses Jahr nicht wieder jedes mal zum Angelladen fahren will vorher und v.a. auch mal Tauwurmbündel auf kleinere Waller versuchen möchte, und mir das ins Geld geht möchte ich sie auch sammeln,
> 
> von meinem Onkel den Tipp geholt mit recht trockener Erde und ab und an mal bissel Kaffeesatz rein, sollten se sich ewig halten evtl noch feuchtes Moos obenauf muss aber wohl gar nich sein...
> 
> ...


 


nimm lieber eine holskiste oder styropor.
erde holst du dir am besten vom maulwurfshügel,die gibt es im moment jede menge. kaffeesatz eirschalen oder auch die verpackung davon kleinschneiden und feucht machen.
mache die erde nicht zu feucht. und immer mal nach gucken.
ich lasse mir meine würmer aus mühlheim per post von einen freund schicken er holt sie im angeladen zum super preis.die halten im gemüsefach vom kühlschrank fast halbes jahr.
wenn nich guck mal hier im forum da gibt es schon tipps zu.


----------



## Rotty (5. März 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

ist kaffesatz das pulfer oder der filter


----------



## Kretzer83 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Rotty schrieb:


> ist kaffesatz das pulfer oder der filter


?

Ich glaub als Futter


----------



## Nudel (7. März 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



> Zitat von *Rotty*
> 
> 
> _ist kaffesatz das pulfer oder der filter
> _





> ?
> 
> Ich glaub als Futter



Normalerweise kenn ich Kaffesatz als der Pulverrest der in der Tasse nach dem trinken übrig bleibt... |wavey:


----------



## tyirian (5. September 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Ich hätte mal 2 Fragen zu Tauwürmern. 
1.Woher wissen Tauwürmer das es dunkel bzw Nacht ist?
2.Was machen die Tauwürmer nachts an der Oberfläche? Paaren? Im Mondschein sonnen?


----------



## beerchen (5. September 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Die Würmer haben lichtempfindliche Zellen an den Enden, damit können sie hell/dunkel erkennen. Woher sie wissen das es 22.00 Uhr und oben dunkel ist weiß ich aber auch nicht.
Raus kommen sie um sich zu paaren und um Pflanzenteile in ihre Röhren zu ziehen. Die werden dort deponiert bis sie den richtigen Grad an Verrottung haben und dann verspeist!
Außerdem sind sie Hautatmer und müssen, wenn der Boden zu nass wird an die Oberfläche um weiter atmen zu könnne.

Noch ein Tip: Kompostwürmer und andere Regenwürmer nicht zusammen hältern. Der Kompostwurm soll ein Sekret absondern von dem die anderen eingehen sollen!


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (8. August 2012)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

War gestern gegen 23 uhr los 
Mit der Lampe.

und nichts, kein einziger tauwurm, ok boden war auch nicht feucht genug.
Heute soll es gewittern, hoffe ich, ziehe nochmal dannach los


----------



## raini08 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Ronald schrieb:


> Das soll ich aber nicht, Unhygienisch und nicht Tiergerecht meint meine bessere Hälfte. Aber zum Thema, es muss doch was geben ?


haste keine Garage ??? und ab in eine Wurmkiste und guti mit der Mutti ...oder


----------



## mcl (9. August 2012)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Hab auch noch ne Frage. 
Sind des dann wirklich so große Tauwürmer wie wenn man sie kauft oder eher so lange dünne Kollegen die man überall auf der Straße liegen sieht wenns mal richtig geregnet hat? 
Danke


----------



## Bassey (9. August 2012)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



mcl schrieb:


> Hab auch noch ne Frage.
> Sind des dann wirklich so große Tauwürmer wie wenn man sie kauft oder eher so lange dünne Kollegen die man überall auf der Straße liegen sieht wenns mal richtig geregnet hat?
> Danke



Sowohl, als auch... fange sie in verschiedenen Größen. Aber so fette wie im Laden sind seltener dabei :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. August 2012)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Hab bei uns schon einige erbeutet,mit guter größe ala' Kanadaverwandschaft.War vorhint auch mal los,versucht ein wenig was zu drehen,in richtung Tauwurmjagd.Allerdings wohne ich mittlerweile in der City,unweit paar vermeintliche Stellen,aber da geht garnix.Also entweder bei Eltern übernachten oder jeden "Händler des Vertrauens" beglücken.

Hab mir aber mal einige Varianten angesehen,welche Erfolge erbringen sollen und teste diese aus.Sprich:

Das Amerikanische "Wurmgrunting" und als zweites eine mit Walnußextrakt erstellte Suppe.

Wenn das nichts wird,werd ich Spinnfischer auf Lebenszeit :vik:

Lg


----------



## Sonic84 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

hey,

War gestern abend draussen. Den rasen gesprengt und abends ein paar richtig fette Würmer rausgezogen. 
Für mich sehen die aus wie Canadian Night Crawlers... (lustiger Name) 
Des sind auch bestimmt genau die selben nur hört sich des halt besser an als "Würmer" 

Gruß


----------



## Mozartkugel (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

war jetzt auch mal aus Neugierde nach einem Regenschauer auf der Pirsch. Also, an der Oberfläche habe ich nicht einen einzigen gesehen. Ich musste schon mit der Forke umgraben. So konnte ich in ca. 30min. 9 Stück erwischen. Sind schon kleiner als die Tauwürmer vom Laden und auch nicht ganz so aktiv würde ich sagen. Egal, sollte ich welche brauchen weiß ich wie es geht und 3,50 Euro hab ich auch gespart. :m


----------



## Fr33 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Boden ist noch zu kalt.... lass mal paar Grad wärmer sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Kalt und Wind, vergiss es. In spätestens 15 Tagen sollte man aber Erfolg haben, so zumindest bei mir die letzten 2 Jahre.


----------



## seebarsch (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Die Würmer sind da heute Nacht ein 5 lietereimer vollgemacht bei uns im Park bin wohl zu langsam sonst wehren es noch mehr .


----------



## oldhesse (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Wuhhh
Also in einer halben Stunde 9 Würmer, dafür würde ich nicht extra sammeln gehen. Aber ein 5l Eimer voll, der bei mir sicher für nen halben Sommer reichen würde - da würd ich mich schon mal zu bequemen.

Muss ich mal bei etwas laueren Temperaturen testen gehen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



seebarsch schrieb:


> Die Würmer sind da heute Nacht ein 5 lietereimer vollgemacht bei uns im Park bin wohl zu langsam sonst wehren es noch mehr .



Klar, 5 Liter, komplett voll der Eimer. #h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



oldhesse schrieb:


> Wuhhh
> Also in einer halben Stunde 9 Würmer, dafür würde ich nicht extra sammeln gehen. Aber ein 5l Eimer voll, der bei mir sicher für nen halben Sommer reichen würde - da würd ich mich schon mal zu bequemen.
> 
> Muss ich mal bei etwas laueren Temperaturen testen gehen.



Der Eimer wird dir aber auch einen enormen Aufwand bescheren, so oder so. Die Haltung auf engem Raum gefährdet die ganze Kolonie, größere Flächen erschweren die Pflege und Kontrolle. Ganz zu schweigen von einer gewissen Kühlung.

Ich war auch mal gierig, habe sehr viel gesammelt, am Ende sterben sie dir Weg wenn du nicht dran bleibst.


----------



## Slick (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Nimmst dir ein paar 10l Eimer und hälters 1-2l Würmer pro Eimer.

Ich bin vom Sammeln auf Dendrobenas(3x90l) umgestiegen,sie sind unkompliziert zu hältern und die Fische stehen auch drauf.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Slick schrieb:


> Nimmst dir ein paar 10l Eimer und hälters 1-2l Würmer pro Eimer.
> 
> Ich bin vom Sammeln auf Dendrobenas(3x90l) umgestiegen,sie sind unkompliziert zu hältern und die Fische stehen auch drauf.



Jeder der sich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt wird kleine Kolonien halten, danke für den Tipp. Das halte ich so seit mehreren Jahren.

Selbst die MEnge die du vorschlägst ist schon recht Heftig. 2 Liter Wurm auf 10 Liter Eimer musst du Kühlen und 2 Liter Würmer hauen dir die Erde gut durch und du musst Nährstoffe nachlegen.

Mit der Nahrung für Wurm bringst du Schimmel in den Pott, das Risiko von Gammel steigt und da reicht 1 Tag, kannste den Eimer weg kippen.......

Edit:

Wo sammelst du Dendros ?


----------



## Slick (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Ich lagere die Dendros im Keller,da ist es angenehm kühl.

Dendrobenas züchte ich.Ich wars mir leid wie ein Frosch auf dem Acker herum zu hüpfen. :q:q:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Slick schrieb:


> Ich lagere die Dendros im Keller,da ist es angenehm kühl.
> 
> Dendrobenas züchte ich.Ich wars mir leid wie ein Frosch auf dem Acker herum zu hüpfen. :q:q:q



Ich muss 10 Meter gehen, hab Laternen und muss nicht viel machen um den Wurm zu "pflücken". Hast aber recht, kann schon lästig werden.


----------



## vonda1909 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



seebarsch schrieb:


> Die Würmer sind da heute Nacht ein 5 lietereimer vollgemacht bei uns im Park bin wohl zu langsam sonst wehren es noch mehr .



Wo hast  du denn die feuchte Erde weg bei und ist es knochentronnen und kein wurm bei 4 Grad am Boden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Wo hast  du denn die feuchte Erde weg bei und ist es knochentronnen und kein wurm bei 4 Grad am Boden.



Der Boden bei uns ist auch weich, die Bedingungen passen, nur der Wind macht dir einen Strich durch die Rechnung, das Mögen die Würmer überhaupt nicht.

Vielleicht noch 3-4 Grad mehr Temperatur, dann haben wir ideale Bedingungen.


----------



## vonda1909 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Eimer wird dir aber auch einen enormen Aufwand bescheren, so oder so. Die Haltung auf engem Raum gefährdet die ganze Kolonie, größere Flächen erschweren die Pflege und Kontrolle. Ganz zu schweigen von einer gewissen Kühlung.
> 
> Ich war auch mal gierig, habe sehr viel gesammelt, am Ende sterben sie dir Weg wenn du nicht dran bleibst.



Ich halte  immer so 500 Tauwürmer im Speisskübel Erde gemischt  mit Eierkartons und obendrauf ein feuchtes Handtuch und nur Regenwasser zum anfeuchten. Und das geht von März bis Oktober  das wereden stramme feste Würmer.


----------



## vonda1909 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Boden bei uns ist auch weich, die Bedingungen passen, nur der Wind macht dir einen Strich durch die Rechnung, das Mögen die Würmer überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Vielleicht noch 3-4 Grad mehr Temperatur, dann haben wir ideale Bedingungen.



Das ist nur die Oberfläche  vor 2 tagen hatten wir noch Nachtfrost im großRaum Dortmund


----------



## Mozartkugel (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

So, heute hat es fast den ganzen Tag geregnet. Ich hab ne kurze Runde gedreht im Garten und tatsächlich konnte ich gut 10 Stück an der Oberfläche sehen. Die sind ja verdammt flink. Bei normaler Beleuchtung mit meiner Kopflampe sind die recht schnell untergetaucht, keine Chance. Schwaches Weißlicht hat die aber nicht gestört. Dennoch man muss offensichtlich schnell und beherzt zupacken, von 10 gesichteten Würmern konnte ich nur einen erwischen. |supergri


----------



## vonda1909 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Nur bei uns hat es Woche  nicht richtig geregnet  in 14 tagen habe ich nicht einmal  meine 60l Tonne die am Trassendach hängt halb voll und bin auch extra im Garten gewesen  null Wurm und noch weniger Wurmhaufen.Sonst würde ich mir die ersten schon sammeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> So, heute hat es fast den ganzen Tag geregnet. Ich hab ne kurze Runde gedreht im Garten und tatsächlich konnte ich gut 10 Stück an der Oberfläche sehen. Die sind ja verdammt flink. Bei normaler Beleuchtung mit meiner Kopflampe sind die recht schnell untergetaucht, keine Chance. Schwaches Weißlicht hat die aber nicht gestört. Dennoch man muss offensichtlich schnell und beherzt zupacken, von 10 gesichteten Würmern konnte ich nur eine erwischen. |supergri



Licht ist nicht immer ein Faktor, in einem anderen Thread haben wir das schon Thematisiert, es gibt eben doofe Würmer. Manche reagieren nicht mal auf Erschütterung.

Profi-Tipp:

Halte die Lampe niemals dorthin wo du greifen möchtest, sondern den Lichtkegel am Rande dessen, justiere die Lampe entsprechend so und lokalisiere die Würmer am Spiegeln der schleimigen Haut. Das erhöht die Quote.


----------



## Michael.S (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Kleine Schlüsselanhängerlampen machen sich da ganz gut , die reichen aus um die Tauwürmer zu sehen und sind nicht zu hell um sie zu verscheuchen , zb die Fenix E01 oder meine Lieblingslampe die Lumintop Worm die ist einfch Top für alles  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTmdAyCnPIU


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Kleine Schlüsselanhängerlampen machen sich da ganz gut , die reichen aus um die Tauwürmer zu sehen und sind nicht zu hell um sie zu verscheuchen , zb die Fenix E01 oder meine Lieblingslampe die Lumintop Worm die ist einfch Top für alles  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTmdAyCnPIU



Es Bedarf einer einfachen Kopflampe ohne viel Zauber. Ich weiß ja nicht was für Würmer bei euch rumturnen. |bigeyes


----------



## Mozartkugel (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Die Würmer Abends im Garten an der Oberfläche nach einem Regenschauer zu pflücken scheint mir wohl die sinnvollste Methode zu sein. Die sind z.T. auch schön groß und lebhaft. Umgraben finde ich nicht so schön und andere Methoden wie Salz, Spülmittel, Worminator für 70,- Euro oder gar Strom halte ich für überflüssig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Die Würmer Abends im Garten an der Oberfläche nach einem Regenschauer zu pflücken scheint mir wohl die sinnvollste Methode zu sein. Die sind z.T. auch schön groß und lebhaft. Umgraben finde ich nicht so schön und andere Methoden wie Salz, Spülmittel, Worminator für 70,- Euro oder gar Strom halte ich für überflüssig.



Feuchte Erde,etwas klamm dürfte Ausreichend sein. Regen ist nicht Notwendig.Umgraben schon gar nicht, ab 22.00Uhr, wenn es Dunkel ist kann man entspannt loslegen. Im Sommer direkt fehlt dann meist die Feuchtigkeit, deswegen sind März, wie April tolle Monate um sich kleine Vorräte anzulegen.

Man sollte auch nie dazu neigen mehr zu nehmen als man bräuchte, die Gier in einem kommt immer zum Vorschein, aber es erspart wirklich arbeit wenn man mit Bedacht seine Kolonie anlegt.

Lange Halten ist auch so ne Sache, meiner Meinung nach fressen Tauwürmer nämlich nicht in Gefangenschaft, wenn dann scheinen sie nur über die Erde selbst beim Tunnel anlegen Nahrung darüber aufzunehmen. Sie werden mit der Zeit immer kleiner, das wird wohl nie ausbleiben.

Füttern bei Tauwürmern ging bei mir immer schief, Blätter oben hinlegen wird ignoriert, die Liegen dann einfach dort, werden aber nicht gefressen. Wird wohl einer der Gründe sein, warum diese Tierchen nicht gezüchtet werden können.


----------



## Michael.S (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Die Fressen schon , ich mische Kaffeesatz mit in die Erde oder kleingeschnippelte Eierkartons sollen auch gehen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Die Fressen schon , ich mische Kaffeesatz mit in die Erde oder kleingeschnippelte Eierkartons sollen auch gehen



Über die Erde ja, was anderes schrieb ich nicht. Mit den Eierkartons bin ich mir da auch nicht so sicher, ob das sich nicht von Selbst dann zersetzt mit der Erde oder von den Würmern direkt aufgenommen wird.

Ich lege dieses Jahr diese Pappen nochmal rein, ich beobachte das genauer, meine aber das Dendros etc. alles annehmen, Taulis eher Diven sind.


----------



## Lubina (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Eierkartons erst lange einweichen, am besten in Regenwasser. Dann zermatschen und mit Kaffeesatz unter die Erde mischen.
(trockene Eierkartons nutzen nix!)


----------



## Lightman (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Ich sammle auch öfters selber. 

Ich hab eine große Kiste im Keller. Wichtig ist das man öfter sortiert. Tote müssen raus. Sonst geht das ganz schnell das alle tot sind. 
Zum fressen nehme ich ganz dünne gutkenscheiben. Nach 3-4 Tagen sind die weg. 
Ich nehme dann soviel wie ich brauche mit. Wenn welche über bleiben kommen sie in eine kleine "Quarantäne" Box. Wenn sie da nach einer Woche noch leben geht's zurück in die große. 

So habe ich schon ca 200 Stück über ein halbes Jahr gehältert.


----------



## seebarsch (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Zum halten der Tauwürmer benutze ich eine ausgediente Kühlbox 50 L die ich im garten ca. Bis zum Deckel eingegraben habe, natürlich im Schatten ein extra regenschutz gehört auch dazu.
Als füllmaterial in regenwasser eingeweichte Eierkartons bzw. Pappe
Als Futter graßmatten und die Reste vom rassentrimmen ausgeharktes Moos. 

Ich habe das ganze Jahr immer frische Tauwürmer ausser die Aale beißen zu gut.
Bei starken Frost Fülle ich die kühlbox mit Stroh.


----------



## Michael.S (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Ich habe einen Mörtelkübel mit 90 Liter , steht in der Garage und selbst im Hochsommer halten sich die Würmer wenn man die Erde immer gut feucht hält , ich halte es immer so , Würmer oben auf die Oberfläche und was sich nicht innerhalb von 10 Minuten eingräbt wird aussortiert


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

War eben nochmal schauen, noch kein Wurm zu sehen, aber auch zu windig zum sammeln.


----------



## Mozartkugel (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

also ich kam jetzt auch gerade wieder zurück. |supergri

War kurz nochmal 10min draußen, 5 Stück wurden gesichtet und 2 konnte ich schnappen. 
So langsam hab ich den Dreh raus. Manche haben sich richtig auf der Wiese ausgebreitet und genau die kann man relativ leicht fangen. Wenn nur ein recht kleiner Körperteil rausschaut wird es schwierig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> also ich kam jetzt auch gerade wieder zurück. |supergri
> 
> War kurz nochmal 10min draußen, 5 Stück wurden gesichtet und 2 konnte ich schnappen.
> So langsam hab ich den Dreh raus. Manche haben sich richtig auf der Wiese ausgebreitet und genau die kann man relativ leicht fangen. Wenn nur ein recht kleiner Körperteil rausschaut wird es schwierig.



Auf Wiesen oder im Gras Tauwürmer sammeln ist aber auch Ungleich schwerer gegenüber Beten oder erdigen Bereichen wo die Würmer Abends ihr "Freibad" nehmen.

Die Hängen halb zwischen Gras und Wurzeln, du musst zuviel Druck machen, was am Ende den Wurm schädigt.


----------



## Mozartkugel (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

werde die Tage mal nachts einen Acker besuchen. Vielleicht ist dort die Ausbeute höher.


----------



## seebarsch (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

War gerade bei uns im Park alles war voll Würmer aber sobald das Licht auf sie fällt sind sie auch schon weg. Vermute mal das das  am Wind liegt ziemlich böig. 
Habe ca. Ein Liter gefangen.


----------



## vonda1909 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Und wie sie fressen selbst einfach Baumwolllaken die ich  immer feucht obendrauf lege.
Ich sammeln seid 30 Jahren und halte sie immer kühl im Keller und  meine Erfahrungen  sagen wenn es trocken wird findest du selten welche dann ziehen sie sich  bis auf 3 Meter  tief  zurück  uns da müstest du eine Menge Wasser  gießen  um sie nach  oben zu locken.
Zum Beginn der Angelsaison suche ich meist 500 bis 700 Würmer  und bei Gelegenheit noch welche.
Denn einmal Nachtangeln am Rhein  hast du ja fast 100 Würmer verbraucht


----------



## KxKx2 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Man braucht doch nicht aus Alles eine Wissenschaft machen.

 Taschenlampe mit einer roten Socke überziehen. Wenn man dann noch schnelle Reaktionen und flinke Finger hat, dürfte das Würmersammeln kein Problem sein. :m
 Am besten sind lauwarme Nächte, wo es vorher gut geregnet hat.
 Bei Wind kannst du gleich im Bett bleiben#d


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Man braucht doch nicht aus Alles eine Wissenschaft machen.



Müssen nicht, aber können. :m


----------



## KxKx2 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Das einzig Gute ist ja, man darf noch ohne schlechten Gewissens noch Würmer suchen und am Angelhaken knoten#c, glaube ich jedenfalls


----------



## vonda1909 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Meine Würmer  sind gesegnet  und fangen immer...und wenn es auch Grundelemente sind


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Wir haben Orkan-Böhen, ich werde wohl keinen Wurm finden. :r


----------



## west1 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir haben Orkan-Böhen, ich werde wohl keinen Wurm finden. :r



sooooo kalt, nicht mal in der Hose? #c


----------



## Xeviltan (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Lightman schrieb:


> Ich sammle auch öfters selber.
> 
> Ich hab eine große Kiste im Keller. Wichtig ist das man öfter sortiert. Tote müssen raus. Sonst geht das ganz schnell das alle tot sind.
> Zum fressen nehme ich ganz dünne gutkenscheiben. Nach 3-4 Tagen sind die weg.
> ...



Also ich selbst betreibe nun seit gut zwei Jahren eine Wurmzucht.
Zum Thema "tote Würmer raus" kann ich folgendes sagen:
Ich habe mal einen kleinen Teil Erde von einem Maulwurfshügel mit in die Würmerbox getan. Dadurch habe mir aus Versehen [FONT=Arial, helv, Helvetia]Springschwänze "eingeschleppt". Das war das Beste, was mir je passieren konnte.
Alles was auch nur irgendwie anfängt zu faulen (tote Würmer, Futter was nicht schnell genug gefressen wurde) wird von denen sofort aufgefressen.

Zu Futtern bekommen meine Wümer ausschließlich mit dem Mixer zerkleinerte Haferflocken und wenn die Freundin nen Kaffee getrunken hat, den Kaffeesatz.
[/FONT]


----------



## KxKx2 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



west1 schrieb:


> sooooo kalt, nicht mal in der Hose? #c



|rotwerden


----------



## Mozartkugel (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

In den letzten Wochen hab ich immer wieder mal Abends kurz nach Würmern bei uns im Garten geschaut. Aber naja, hier und da mal eine zu sehen... alles andere als lohnenswert. 

Jetzt bei Dauerregen kann ich mir die Würmer tagsüber einfach von der Straße pflücken. In wenigen Minuten hat man locker 20 Stück gesammelt. Bei 20 Stück hab ich gut 6.- Euro gespart. Das Geld liegt im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes auf der Straße. :m


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Wie ist das eigentlich mit Regionen die allgemein windiger sind, findet man da sehr selten tauwürmer oder gewöhnen die sich dran?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit Regionen die allgemein windiger sind, findet man da sehr selten tauwürmer oder gewöhnen die sich dran?



Die Würmer werden immer den Wind meiden, weil dieser ihre Schleimhäute schnell austrocknet und die Krabbler sterben. Finden  kann man immer gut, aber im Wind, keine Chance.


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Würmer werden immer den Wind meiden, weil dieser ihre Schleimhäute schnell austrocknet und die Krabbler sterben. Finden  kann man immer gut, aber im Wind, keine Chance.



Ok, Danke


----------



## harbec (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

... eine Frage an die Wurmexperten:
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen gekauften oder
gesammelten Würmern. Wird da auch noch unterschieden
zwischen Rot- und Tauwürmern?
Habe kürzlich einen Artikel gelesen,
dass gekaufte Würmer nicht so dolle sein sollen!


----------



## Michael.S (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Rotwürmer kann man extra kaufen , die haben mit Tauwürmern nix zu tun , Unterschiede habe ich außer im Preis noch keine bemerkt die einen kosten Geld und die anderen kosten Zeit :q


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Die gesammelten Würmer sind nicht ganz so aktiv und wirken recht träge, der Schein trügt allerdings. Hab mal ein paar Würmer von meiner Kiste fürs Anfischen aussortiert und einige Maden dazu gekippt. Also, die Würmer haben regelrecht panisch reagiert und waren auf einmal alles andere als träge. |bigeyes


----------



## Mozartkugel (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Wie lange halten sich gesammelte Würmer bei guter Pflege? Also, kühl gelagert, Zeitungsschnipsel, ab und zu befeuchten, etc.?

Und was ist besser? Erde vom Garten oder Zeitungsschnipsel?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tauwürmer fangen leichtgemacht ?*

Komme mit gesammelten durch den ganzen Sommer, die halten das schon durch.

Zeitung kommt bei mir allerdings nicht rein, normale Gartenerde, ab und zu nachfeuchten und umwälzen.
Alle 2-3 Wochen ein paar kleine Küchenabfälle sowie 2 Kaffeefilter. Das Filterpapier reiße ich in kleine Schnipsel und kommt zusammen mit dem Kaffeerest oben drauf.
Holzplatte drauf und den Jungs gehts gut.


----------

